# Early retirees, what do you tell people?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

A question for those who have retired at an age younger than most. What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?

I used to tell people I was retired, or semi-retired, but that seems to draw a lot of skepticism, or suspicion, or jealousy from people. My wife, who hasn't worked since 2020, just tells people she works from home. She doesn't like telling people we're retired. She's embarrassed, or feels like it's boastful.

I "retired" at 48 (a few years ago). Not really in the traditional sense, with a pension or some other monthly income that shows up without having to work for it, but I've reached a point where I can survive without working another day of my life if I choose. I do work, but I do so on my terms, and three days a week is about right for me, or was. I quit my last job about six months ago to move to a smaller town / downsize, and haven't looked for any sort of employment since then because I've been too busy fixing up the house we bought. I'm probably going to get back out there soon though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So you’re not really retired then, just tell folks you’re taking a hiatus, in academia they have word for it: sabbatical.

I like the idea of taking six months to work on your house … if I did anything in the future other than just stop working, that’d be it.

I like working, but there those days when I could just walk out the door and go ride ….


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

That's your opportunity to make up whatever story you'd like.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I retired at 62 (73 now). Not quite young but younger than most. Being in good shape and very active, I am often mistaken for much younger. If anyone asks, I just say I retired early. No covering up that fact.

Asked if I wished I still worked I look at them with a perplexed expression and say the truth. "Hell No!"

Then might come the inevitable question. How did you do it?

My answer is I planned ahead and made it a habit to always pay cash. No debt and none for decades before I retired, made it easy. I also planned all along to get a job with very good benefits because, even in high school, I realized benefits were worth more than just a high salary in the end and they sure as Hell are. With two very secure pensions and what we've put aside, we will never work again.

I also paid for my son's full college educations, having always felt it was my responsibility to do so since it was my idea to have kids.

No, neither my wife nor I ever inherited large sums of money and when we did inherit something, it went right towards paying down debt.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

I tell people that my parents are loaded and the boarding school that they sent me to never explained the concept of work to me.


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

I took a sabbatical in 2019 at 52. I went back to work for 2 years and have been back on sabbatical this year. I have been telling people I am on sabbatical. Some people have a lot of questions and a few are jealous. I don't worry about it too much. I will be going back to work next year but grateful I was in a position to not stress out when my job ended.


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

I retired at 58, about 8 yrs ago. Though I dont have a lot of money, I have enough to be able to not work. I do odd jobs when I feel like it. But between 2 mountain bikes, 3 motorcycles, a snowboard, a gun range in my yard, hiking boots etc I am always doing something. And I've always told people I'm retired, they can think what they want about it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I tell them to f- off and mind their own business, Then I lecture them on why they should have made better choices in life.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I retired at 59 and I can't say I've had that reaction from the relatively few people I've told. If they're curious I explain that I started planning around age 30 to retire early and have been saving toward that goal since then.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm perplexed by people whose goal it is to retire by age 35 or some other extremely young age. The internet stories depict them being extremely frugal until that point. What if they live until 90 or older? Half a century is a lot of time to kill.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sanchofula said:


> So you’re not really retired then,


I guess the definition of retired is kind of changing with the whole FIRE movement thing. I've never been active in that community, but I guess I've been on something of a parallel path without knowing it. I didn't arrive here because of an inheritance, or because of some "privilege", I've just lived frugally, and made the right decisions at the right times. I don't need to work, but I like to, especially when it's something that serves a greater good, but having some f*** y** money takes a lot of the stress off.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Nat said:


> I'm perplexed by people whose goal it is to retire by age 35 or some other extremely young age. The internet stories depict them being extremely frugal until that point. What if they live until 90 or older? Half a century is a lot of time to kill.


I was lucky enough to sell a couple of businesses and their corresponding real estate that I owned when I was 40 and call it quits. It's been 6 years and it only took about 1.5 to figure out that boredom sucks.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

I left my career and responsibilities after 38 years at 58 years young and five weeks out found that I still needed the structure of a job. I enjoy shooting and found a job at a 2A company in tech support and haven't felt that I am working any more. Went from a Fortune 50 Corp to a small family owned company. The change in culture has felt so good.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Maybe this would change if i were actually in the position to do it - but i'd have ZERO issue with telling people im retired. Im 51 now and on a 10 year plan. Kids will be done with college house paid for and if the market can rebound, decent nest egg. 

That being said - ill prob never retire, my job will just look much different that it does today. Some low paying job that allows me to be closer to what i love to do.......


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

Just tell them you are a freelance (insert your profession here) that is in between projects.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

To "What do you do?" I usually answer "as little as possible".


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

To be honest, the solution to this is the easiest thing in the world. Don't talk to people. No good comes of it anyway.

I'm 48 also, and thinking about leaving the corporate world and doing something with modest pay that I don't hate. The high pay is somewhat addictive, but I have everything I need and my debt load is zero. Plus the lizard brain has pretty much gone away as of my mid-40s. Luckily, as an antisocial human hater, I won't have to bear the burden of talking to animate beings about it. Except maybe the dog.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Gosh I'd like to say I'm frugal, but not really.

What is even enough money to retire? 3.5 million + in assets I'd assume to retire early seems like a minimum. Retiring early isn't the same as retiring late and you'll need more money.

Thankfully I enjoy working, yah know, like I'm doing right now.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

BadgerOne said:


> To be honest, the solution to this is the easiest thing in the world. Don't talk to people. No good comes of it anyway.
> 
> I'm 48 also, and thinking about leaving the corporate world and doing something with modest pay that I don't hate. The high pay is somewhat addictive, but I have everything I need and my debt load is zero. Plus the lizard brain has pretty much gone away as of my mid-40s. Luckily, as an antisocial human hater, I won't have to bear the burden of talking to animate beings about it. Except maybe the dog.


Here's a fixer-upper for you:


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Nat said:


> Here's a fixer-upper for you:
> 
> View attachment 2006427


You've got me pegged...over the next few years I'm going to be on the lookout for a place where the people mostly aren't. I'm starting to narrow it down. Don't need more than a few acres but I'm honestly excited as heck to have a big greenhouse, a private well, and a full solar install. With any luck I'll be able to integrate some geothermal too. I think it would be pretty spectacular to live almost entirely self-sufficient, doing my part to be a good citizen while not being beholden to utility and food companies. For everything else, there is internet delivery. 

Won't be anywhere it snows though. Snow is stupid.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BadgerOne said:


> You've got me pegged...over the next few years I'm going to be on the lookout for a place where the people mostly aren't. I'm starting to narrow it down. Don't need more than a few acres but I'm honestly excited as heck to have a big greenhouse, a private well, and a full solar install. With any luck I'll be able to integrate some geothermal too. I think it would be pretty spectacular to live almost entirely self-sufficient, doing my part to be a good citizen while not being beholden to utility and food companies. For everything else, there is internet delivery.
> 
> Won't be anywhere it snows though. Snow is stupid.


Well get to it, China may invade Taiwan soon and we all need to know where to head.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Tell people you own a strip club down the road. That should end most conversations and those it doesn’t have real potential!

I have no desire to retire from my work. It’s not planned or in the cards.


----------



## lewis9 (Jan 12, 2020)

Professional Forum Poster.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Tell them you work nights. If pressed say you're in "waste management" (do the air quotes). Boom, conversation over.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’m “only” 54, but in the past year, at least 4 different people I’ve met at various places, functions, etc said to me, “You’re obviously retired.”

What’s that supposed to mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewis9 (Jan 12, 2020)

celswick said:


> I’m “only” 54, but in the past year, at least 4 different people I’ve met at various places, functions, etc said to me, “You’re obviously retired.”
> 
> What’s that supposed to mean?
> 
> ...


Check out men's section at Sepora.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

celswick said:


> I’m “only” 54, but in the past year, at least 4 different people I’ve met at various places, functions, etc said to me, “You’re obviously retired.”
> 
> What’s that supposed to mean?
> 
> ...


Who are you hanging out with that has that bank floating around?! Or, what world are they living in?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Well get to it, China may invade Taiwan soon and we all need to know where to head.


I'm more concerned about obtaining my next dropper post...


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Just tell them you are an asset manager for a retirement fund and work from home.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Suns_PSD said:


> What is even enough money to retire? 3.5 million + in assets I'd assume to retire early seems like a minimum. Retiring early isn't the same as retiring late and you'll need more money.


Like real estate, in Retirement it's all about Location, Location, Location. $3.5M will have you living like a king (or at least a prince) in Flyover country, but it's barely the entry fee in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm looking at stepping away from corporate america and what i will tell people is the least of my concerns. A former coworker has stepped away from the corp world and works at a grocery store to cover basic living expenses and to keep busy. He loves it because he never takes his job home and only dips into his savings for vacations and big ticket items. I don't think i would enjoy a grocery store gig but, a local brewery, hardware store, forest service I think i could get behind. Once at a financially comfortable place in life, I like the idea of a job that i can turn off when i walk out the door at night. Anyone on here make this change and have any thoughts, good or bad?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

BadgerOne said:


> You've got me pegged...over the next few years I'm going to be on the lookout for a place where the people mostly aren't. I'm starting to narrow it down. Don't need more than a few acres but I'm honestly excited as heck to have a big greenhouse, a private well, and a full solar install. With any luck I'll be able to integrate some geothermal too. I think it would be pretty spectacular to live almost entirely self-sufficient, doing my part to be a good citizen while not being beholden to utility and food companies. For everything else, there is internet delivery.
> 
> Won't be anywhere it snows though. Snow is stupid.


You're definitely not alone in your plans. Do you think you'll still seek human connection through forums such as this and other social media, or will you go full-hermit?


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> I'm 48 also, and thinking about leaving the corporate world and doing something with modest pay that I don't hate. The high pay is somewhat addictive, but I have everything I need and my debt load is zero. Plus the lizard brain has pretty much gone away as of my mid-40s. Luckily, as an antisocial human hater, I won't have to bear the burden of talking to animate beings about it. Except maybe the dog.


I see some of myself in your post...well errrr except the hermit side. 

I often wonder how I 'chose' to be burdened with the things that keep me 'needing' a higher income job. Lately, I've been contemplating what the minimum's would look like. That said, I do have 3 kids (2 in college), a wife, and a basic mortgage in a super high tax location. The flip side is that I'm debt free, except for my mortgage. 

When you state you've got a debt-load of zero, does that include housing?

Thanks
CJB


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Hel Mot said:


> Anyone on here make this change and have any thoughts, good or bad?


I began my downsize/step away a few years ago. ~32hrs a week. Which keeps 4/5ths of my cash cow coming in w/ benefits. Working towards zero . The goal here isn't nec. to do nothing...but rather, now that I have the means, to contribute back at my discretion... volunteer at hospice or disadvantaged children... animal shelter assisting... back to ambassador work on trails/protected land... or maybe pitch in at a business you like or have a (fleeting) interest in... maybe side work being creative to keep your hands busy. After I pull the corp plug, I'll probably do some unfettered travel first...but after that...a mystery! And that's exciting. It'd be great to make a difference, even a small one - community, group even a single person.

As others have mentioned, where you live - your circumstances - expectations dictate how much you need to fund & plan. Having F-you money is liberating, not sure how much I'd like to pseudo retire and still be dependent on working. But there's always the little crafty saver angel on one shoulder telling me it'd be good to have some employment $ to combine with the passive income - like your buddy. There's some good examples of older but not old guys in my community living excellent lives - making a difference - ranging from low-overhead dirtbags to ultra wealthy philanthropists. I try to watch them and learn.


----------



## mtballday (Aug 19, 2007)

To answer the original question, a lot of people just say they are an investor, which most retired people are at least at some level, unless they are essentially dirt-bagging it or living off a spouse.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

_CJ said:


> A question for those who have retired at an age younger than most. What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?
> 
> I used to tell people I was retired, or semi-retired, but that seems to draw a lot of skepticism, or suspicion, or jealousy from people. My wife, who hasn't worked since 2020, just tells people she works from home. She doesn't like telling people we're retired. She's embarrassed, or feels like it's boastful.
> 
> I "retired" at 48 (a few years ago). Not really in the traditional sense, with a pension or some other monthly income that shows up without having to work for it, but I've reached a point where I can survive without working another day of my life if I choose. I do work, but I do so on my terms, and three days a week is about right for me, or was. I quit my last job about six months ago to move to a smaller town / downsize, and haven't looked for any sort of employment since then because I've been too busy fixing up the house we bought. I'm probably going to get back out there soon though.


I'm certainly not in the early retirement camp, still working at almost 57, and I'll probably be working till I die, and not exactly by choice When the house is paid off and I'm out of debt, I may look at other options for employment, rather than what I've been doing for the past 35+ years.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Carl Mega said:


> I began my downsize/step away a few years ago. ~32hrs a week. Which keeps 4/5ths of my cash cow coming in w/ benefits. Working towards zero .


This is a good approach. It not only keeps the money coming in and gives you a chance to see what you'd do with extra time, but also gives you an OOPS do-over option. 

I started to step back in the mid-2000s - down to 60% pay, working 3 days a week. Started taking some really long vacations and generally enjoying life. I was on track to fully retire by 50, and then 2008 happened and my assets fell by almost 50%. Fortunately I was still working and could just suck it up and go back to working full time for another few years. I finally pulled the pin at 55 after I'd recovered my savings (and structured them to weather the financial storm if a 2008 happened again). I'd have been in a much more precarious position if I'd retired all the way rather than semi-retired in 2006. 

Semi-retirement and part time work as a transition for a few years is a great way to go if your employer allows it.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Tell them you're an influencer and that you post a link to your GoFundMe about once per month on MTBR and it generates a 7 figure income. That'll be funny.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I retired early and went back to work, but on my terms. I guess I'm semi retired because I come and go as I please. People asking what you do for a living is an American phenomenon. I've never been asked when traveling abroad because people are polite and not nosey. I've even been asked how much I make by people here lol.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I was chatting to a person in the office the other day who had retired and after a couple of years found that they needed something to do, “you can only go to so many lunches”!

It occurred to me that you need to be ‘retired’ whilst kids are young and there’s not enough time in the day to do everything and then go back to work when kids start to get older.

Overall I think the goal of retiring at 50 or 55 is maybe a legacy of people watching parents/grandparents retire at 65 and drop dead by 70, but with life expectancies increasing retiring at 55 means you’ve potentially got 40 years to pay for and find something to do…


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Nothing irritates me more as when I'm with a bunch of strange men at a party or something where I don't want to be anyway, and someone asks "so what do you do for a living?". It's a simple answer, but I usually fumble around because it's none of their damn business, I'm not defined by my job, I'd rather be defined by my hobbies.

That's actually why I don't want to go anywhere with the wife where we'll meet a bunch of new people, because the men and women always separate out and stuff like that goes on. I always find it easier to hang out with women anyway, they are more interesting, and I like women more than men.

Anyone who retires early gets kudos from me, I screwed up in the traditional sense, and now I'm in my 50's trying to play catch up and retire in my 60's.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I tell them I'm working on my manifesto

Just kidding, I'm in my forties and I've got three little kids and a bum ticker. I'm never going to retire before my heart kills me in my seventies


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Mac_89 said:


> Tell them you work nights. If pressed say you're in "waste management" (do the air quotes). Boom, conversation over.


I got friendly with a guy down in Mexico and asked how he managed to retire so young and live what appeared to be a carefree life. His response was that he "drove a truck" from Florida to New York.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

louiesquared said:


> Just tell them you are a freelance (insert your profession here) that is in between projects.


I've tried that, but it only leads to them digging for more....which ultimately leads to me spewing my entire resume.



Suns_PSD said:


> Gosh I'd like to say I'm frugal, but not really.
> 
> What is even enough money to retire? 3.5 million + in assets I'd assume to retire early seems like a minimum. Retiring early isn't the same as retiring late and you'll need more money.
> 
> Thankfully I enjoy working, yah know, like I'm doing right now.


That's obviously a different number for everyone, but I'd venture to say most people never sit down to actually figure it out. I didn't until I was in my 40's, and then started tweaking the numbers a bit to see how I could make it work, etc. Now here I am, in my 50's, debt free including the home, pretty much doing as I please.

I think most people would be shocked at how little money they could survive on if they actually sat down to figure it out.


.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll be retried next year at 52. I do my own art on the side and plan on pursuing that "full time." I'll just tell them I'm an artist and they will assume I'm an unemployed bum.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I retired once at age 50. After 7 months I had to return to work. My wife was still working and did not like my fishing, bike riding, hiking, etc all day while she still did the rat race. So I was outvoted one to one (Husbands know how that works). 
Went back to the daily grind working for the local county government. Put in ten years, enough to earn a second (small) pension. Then wife was eligible to retire, so we both pulled the plug on the same day. Goodbye tension, hello pension. 

Never looked back in regret. We have an RV and snowbird in Arizona every year. Spend summers traveling around the western US in the RV, spending a week or two at time in one spot. We bring our bikes, a canoe, all our hiking and fishing gear. In between trips we are home just long enough to get ready for the next trip and spend time with the grandkids.

I had some business cards made up that says we are: 

Post Employment Recreation and Leisure Specialists 

with a side gig as:

Intergenerational Progeny Indulgence Managers


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

It's amazing how many self-identified antisocial misanthropes have come forward to share their stories in a public forum


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Hel Mot said:


> I'm looking at stepping away from corporate america and what i will tell people is the least of my concerns. A former coworker has stepped away from the corp world and works at a grocery store to cover basic living expenses and to keep busy. He loves it because he never takes his job home and only dips into his savings for vacations and big ticket items. I don't think i would enjoy a grocery store gig but, a local brewery, hardware store, forest service I think i could get behind. Once at a financially comfortable place in life, I like the idea of a job that i can turn off when i walk out the door at night. Anyone on here make this change and have any thoughts, good or bad?


That's pretty much what I've done. After running my own businesses for years, dealing with all the headaches 24/7, it's nice to just clock in and clock out. Those kinds of jobs don't pay a ton of money, but if you're financially independent, you don't need to make a ton of money. I will say, going back to a "working class" kind of job has been an eye opener in seeing why some people never get ahead, or never have success. Some people just love to stand around and complain and gossip, and always seem to have high levels of drama in their lives. I have no time for that, so I keep my distance, but I've met people I enjoy talking to as well.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

_CJ said:


> I think most people would be shocked at how little money they could survive on if they actually sat down to figure it out.


I bet most people would be shocked at the cost of care when it becomes needed. In 30+ years, I'm assuming it will take near $2M to keep my wife and myself out of the Medicaid wing of the old folks home.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

_CJ said:


> ...That's obviously a different number for everyone, but I'd venture to say most people never sit down to actually figure it out. I didn't until I was in my 40's, and then started tweaking the numbers a bit to see how I could make it work, etc. Now here I am, in my 50's, debt free including the home, pretty much doing as I please.
> 
> I think most people would be shocked at how little money they could survive on if they actually sat down to figure it out.


When 401Ks first started, I immediately recognized its value. I put in the max every paycheck. It made my take home pay shrink quite a bit, and admit it was a struggle sometimes. But stuck with it. My financial projections that I recalculated every few years kept getting rosier and rosier. That made it easy to continue maximizing the 401K. 
Then, I crunched the numbers for the last time and found my projected monthly retirement income was the same as I was earning then. That made up my mind. I submitted my papers and I walked out the door with a slight increase in net after tax income.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

dave54 said:


> I had some business cards made up that says we are:
> 
> Post Employment Recreation and Leisure Specialists
> 
> ...


Did I meet you in Fruita, CO


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

"I'm a writer."

Jeez, can you actually make money at that?

"Yes."

End of conversation.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

uintah said:


> I bet most people would be shocked at the cost of care when it becomes needed. In 30+ years, I'm assuming it will take near $2M to keep my wife and myself out of the Medicaid wing of the old folks home.


I'll never understand these kind of statements. They're like scare tactics put in place by investment managers, or huge corporations.

When I get to the point where I'm crapping my pants, and unable to feed myself, I'm not going to care if I'm in "the fancy wing" of the old folks home, and I'm sure as hell not going to waste my life working for it.


----------



## vitaflo (Mar 6, 2021)

If it bothers you, just tell them your current job is whatever you used to do while you were still employed. It's not like they're gonna call the company to see if you're still there. Nobody actually cares what you do for a living, it's just small talk.


----------



## CTMTB17 (Oct 12, 2021)

I plan on retiring at 50 or earlier if possible. I guess I never thought about it before seeing this thread, and I may change my mind by then, but I am not worried in the least about what people think if and when they find out I retired early. I don't plan on evading the truth if it comes up.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

_CJ said:


> I'll never understand these kind of statements. They're like scare tactics put in place by investment managers, or huge corporations.
> 
> When I get to the point where I'm crapping my pants, and unable to feed myself, I'm not going to care if I'm in "the fancy wing" of the old folks home


My parents are in their late 80's, far from crapping their pants and unable to feed themselves, but still unable to live on their own for over a year now. They may very well have more than 5 years of life still ahead of them. At the current cost of $17k a month for the two of them, you do the math.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Nat said:


> I'm perplexed by people whose goal it is to retire by age 35 or some other extremely young age. The internet stories depict them being extremely frugal until that point. What if they live until 90 or older? Half a century is a lot of time to kill.


For me work was a means to an end. To stay debt free and build up travel funds. There's no way I was going to wait until I was "old". Now that I'm in my early 50s and the kids long gone, I eff off as much as possible.

On the other hand, there's people who can't self entertain and stay busy working. My mom is a perfect example. She's 78 and puts in 40 hours a week at Amazon and 40 hours a week at her own business. She doesn't need the money but she likes to be busy. That's no way to live, for me.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> I'm perplexed by people whose goal it is to retire by age 35 or some other extremely young age. The internet stories depict them being extremely frugal until that point. What if they live until 90 or older? Half a century is a lot of time to kill.


Ahem, Nat. You mean a lot of time to ride. 
=sParty


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

nOOky said:


> Nothing irritates me more as when I'm with a bunch of strange men at a party or something where I don't want to be anyway, and someone asks "so what do you do for a living?". It's a simple answer, but I usually fumble around because it's none of their damn business, I'm not defined by my job, I'd rather be defined by my hobbies.
> 
> That's actually why I don't want to go anywhere with the wife where we'll meet a bunch of new people, because the men and women always separate out and stuff like that goes on. I always find it easier to hang out with women anyway, they are more interesting, and I like women more than men.
> 
> Anyone who retires early gets kudos from me, I screwed up in the traditional sense, and now I'm in my 50's trying to play catch up and retire in my 60's.


I have started answering "My job is boring and I don't want to talk or think about while at this event". If they keep pressing I walk away.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

uintah said:


> My parents are in their late 80's, far from crapping their pants and unable to feed themselves, but still unable to live on their own for over a year now. They may very well have more than 5 years of life still ahead of them. At the current cost of $17k a month for the two of them, you do the math.


Like I said, everyone's number and plan is different. Personally, I'd rather spend twenty cents on a bullet than give a bunch of criminals $20k a month to "take care of me".


.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

_CJ said:


> Like I said, everyone's number and plan is different. Personally, I'd rather spend twenty cents on a bullet than give a bunch of criminals $20k a month to "take care of me".
> 
> 
> .


That's my exit plan, too.
Until then, put me back on my bike.
=sParty


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Lots of interesting posts here. I have socked away money in my 401k since I first started working out of college. The financial company that manages most of that money kept bugging me for a planning meeting. After a couple years, I finally agreed to meet. My take away from the meeting is that I'm in a very good position and could theoretically retire now (52). If I work another 10 years, I could retire much more comfortably. I haven't made any decisions.

I had an 8 month period of unemployment during the pandemic. One thing surprised me that I hadn't considered...being unemployed/retired while the rest of your family and friends are still working isn't as awesome as I expected. I'm not the person who feels the need to be surrounded by people everyday, but fixing up the house and riding every day by myself was honestly a bit more boring than I expected.

Back to the original question, if you feel uncomfortable with explaining you retired early, I like the approach someone suggested of saying you're an investor... Oh yeah, I remember feeling awkward when I got the "what do you do?" question when I first was unemployed. It became a lot easier to answer when I started doing occasional consulting work in my field. "I do consulting work for a start-up part time." Done. Start talking tech talk and most folks just zone out anyway...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Ahem, Nat. You mean a lot of time to ride.
> =sParty


True! As much as I love riding though, if I had every single day open for 50+ years I think I'd be looking for something more out of life.


----------



## The_Trail_Also_Rises (May 2, 2006)

wayold said:


> Like real estate, in Retirement it's all about Location, Location, Location. $3.5M will have you living like a king (or at least a prince) in Flyover country, but it's barely the entry fee in the SF Bay Area.


There's truth to this. BUT if you bought a home in the SF Bay Area 25 years ago or so (before Tech) then you bought when homes were A LOT cheaper and your property taxes are pretty locked in at a low level. So your cost of living can be a lot lower. Also, after age 65, there are counties you can move to where you can carry your old property tax with you if you buy a home of equal or lesser value.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

milehi2 said:


> For me work was a means to an end. To stay debt free and build up travel funds. There's no way I was going to wait until I was "old". Now that I'm in my early 50s and the kids long gone, I eff off as much as possible.
> 
> On the other hand, there's people who can't self entertain and stay busy working. My mom is a perfect example. She's 78 and puts in 40 hours a week at Amazon and 40 hours a week at her own business. She doesn't need the money but she likes to be busy. That's no way to live, for me.


Travel is cool. I enjoy it too. For me, I like having a career in which I feel like I'm doing something to contribute to society in a meaningful way (some days feel less meaningful than others, admittedly) and I could see myself going until I hit my 70s or until my body fails me. I would feel like it was a life wasted if all I did was eff off and entertain myself from age 35 on.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

I tell them I am a stay at home dad. Which I am.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ducman said:


> I tell them I am a stay at home dad. Which I am.


"I'm a stay-at-home guy, aka house husband." I like that. I bet it would stop all the questions pronto.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Nat said:


> Travel is cool. I enjoy it too. For me, I like having a career in which I feel like I'm doing something to contribute to society in a meaningful way (some days feel less meaningful than others, admittedly) and I could see myself going until I hit my 70s or until my body fails me. I would feel like it was a life wasted if all I did was eff off and entertain myself from age 35 on.


Even when I owned my own business and had a successful career, all I could think of was splitting town. If you were to ask my kids about their childhood, they would tell you it was all camping trips to the mountains, rivers, deserts and beaches.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

BadgerOne said:


> You've got me pegged...over the next few years I'm going to be on the lookout for a place where the people mostly aren't. I'm starting to narrow it down. Don't need more than a few acres but I'm honestly excited as heck to have a big greenhouse, a private well, and a full solar install. With any luck I'll be able to integrate some geothermal too. I think it would be pretty spectacular to live almost entirely self-sufficient, doing my part to be a good citizen while not being beholden to utility and food companies. For everything else, there is internet delivery.
> 
> Won't be anywhere it snows though. Snow is stupid.


I'm currently working toward this goal. 250 acres, building a modest off grid getaway (just put down hardwood flooring yesterday), and hoping to do solar in the near future. There are two private wells on the property. I have already started gathering windows for the greenhouse.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> "I'm a stay-at-home guy, aka house husband." I like that. I bet it would stop all the questions pronto.


I'd reply that I'm a stay-at-home gigolo but I don't fit the definition -- my GF is younger than me. 
=sParty


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Nat said:


> You're definitely not alone in your plans. Do you think you'll still seek human connection through forums such as this and other social media, or will you go full-hermit?


I definitely won't go full hermit. I rather enjoy many of the trappings of modern life, such as internet access and online ordering. As far as people, I'm someone who likes to encounter and engage with a minimum number of them, and only as I desire. Living in an sparsely populated area means you actually get to know who people are - the postman, the grocery guy, the lady who runs the diner. I like making the acquaintance of a few good people and even occasionally making small talk with them as part of my local community. Plus, there is always family, some of which have very similar perspectives.

For me I burn out on people and come to dislike them when I'm in a heavily populated place, and there are throngs of them everywhere, each doing something uniquely annoying or stupid or selfish and you have no choice but to deal with them. I don't like crowds, I don't like criminals, and I don't like being at the mercy of people who exist solely to birth legislation or monopolistic services that somehow interferes with me, my private property, or my family. In short I want to be left alone and live a simple life. I'm getting there...


----------



## BManz2004 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not retired yet, but soon. If anyone asks and I don't feel like talking, I'll just dryly reply "IRS" for entertaining reactions. You know, "Independent Retired Senior". That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

While a bit close...I can not imagine EVER retiring. I would get bored. Money wise? Pffft...for all I know there is a giant asteroid about to smash into my home and kill the planet. There could be a WWII, could be a ton of things...while I do have savings - IMO fun today is more important than hoping I can have fun later in life..and I am "later in life".


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

_CJ said:


> What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?


I'm simply enjoying the fruit of my past labor.


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

"check out my Only Fans page" should be a good response.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

uintah said:


> I bet most people would be shocked at the cost of care when it becomes needed. In 30+ years, I'm assuming it will take near $2M to keep my wife and myself out of the Medicaid wing of the old folks home.


But only a buck fifty to end it all.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

uintah said:


> In 30+ years, I'm assuming it will take near $2M to keep my wife and myself out of the Medicaid wing of the old folks home.





Sanchofula said:


> But only a buck fifty to end it all.


"Honey, hold still! Quit running dammit!!!"


----------



## sharpendjay (Sep 8, 2020)

You _can_ truthfully say you are a private equity manager and leave it at that. Even retired people aren't exactly retired they still have to manage their investments.


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

I retired at 33 from the Air Force under the TERA program that Obama pushed. I used to look fairly young for my age so when people would ask what I did for work most thought I was full of **** when I said I was retired.


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Hel Mot said:


> I'm looking at stepping away from corporate america and what i will tell people is the least of my concerns. A former coworker has stepped away from the corp world and works at a grocery store to cover basic living expenses and to keep busy. He loves it because he never takes his job home and only dips into his savings for vacations and big ticket items. I don't think i would enjoy a grocery store gig but, a local brewery, hardware store, forest service I think i could get behind. Once at a financially comfortable place in life, I like the idea of a job that i can turn off when i walk out the door at night. Anyone on here make this change and have any thoughts, good or bad?


I’ve been contemplating this very thing. I turned 50 in January 2022. I paid off my house earlier this year, my wife and I both have paid for cars, no debt at all, and have a nice chunk of change in my 401k and a high yield CD. I don’t have enough to retire how I’d like yet, so I do still need to work. That said, I am exhausted working for a HUGE corporation. I too take my work home with me mentally, almost every day. I don’t need to make this much money any more, but as someone else mentioned, the pay is addicting (I need to keep up with my bike addiction and other sports).

My wife and I put together a plan a couple years ago. She has been a litigation project manager for a large law firm in Scottsdale. She has been in legal for 26 years. She is only 46 and exhausted. She put in her resignation 4 months ago. She is done. We don’t need her 6 figure income anymore. She is gonna take 1 year off to decompress. She may get certified to teach Yoga and dabble with that. When she finds the path she wants, the plan is for me to give my resignation and do the same, find my path. 

it is time to get off the hamster wheel!!!!


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

OU812 said:


> I retired at 33 from the Air Force under the TERA program that Obama pushed. I used to look fairly young for my age so when people would ask what I did for work most thought I was full of **** when I said I was retired.



Then tell them you are working on a PhD in Recreational Gynecology. I understand there a lot of openings in that particular field.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I am 56, no bills to speak of, except my mortgage which is under 1200.00 and will be paid in 5 years or less. Wife retired this year but my job is pretty easy and stress free and I like the challenge and the people i work with so I am fine working until the house is paid for at least- maybe a bit longer just to pad the investments a bit more. I will have no issue telling people I am retired when I get there!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Hel Mot said:


> I'm looking at stepping away from corporate america and what i will tell people is the least of my concerns. A former coworker has stepped away from the corp world and works at a grocery store to cover basic living expenses and to keep busy. He loves it because he never takes his job home and only dips into his savings for vacations and big ticket items. I don't think i would enjoy a grocery store gig but, a local brewery, hardware store, forest service I think i could get behind. Once at a financially comfortable place in life, I like the idea of a job that i can turn off when i walk out the door at night. Anyone on here make this change and have any thoughts, good or bad?


My current job is one that I do not have to bring home with me- 'cept when I am working from home! Pretty much my whole adult life has been a job I do not bring home with me- USN, then a manufacturing job and now live tech support for custom electronic equipment- both for the same company. Bought our house in SoCal when they were still relatively inexpensive and we bought the max we could afford when we were both making roughly 10 bucks an hour. It is now worth several hundred thousand more than we paid for it. Have enough in the bank to pay it off outright but I like the tax break for now.


----------



## Norts60 (Mar 6, 2020)

Retired at 52(now 62), wasnt my plan but got made redundant and then realised I didnt need to work. We live on 10 acres in the bush, living cost are low( wood heating and cooking, spring water), no mortgage. 
Hard thing to get your head around once you retire is that your bank a/c doesnt still need to go up and it isnt a problem if you bank a/c is stagnant
My wife does a lot of volunteer work and people in our small town think she gets paid and that is what we live on . No, we live on her super and mine just accumulates for a rainy day.
Boredom, sometimes( if it would stop raining ) but always plenty to do on 10 acres of bush. Also I do a lot of bushwalking here in Tassie also the AT, PCT & CDT. 
Now into bikepacking. Just finished a 6mth/6000km ride up the east coast of Australia, the National Trail. Planning trips is good fun.
I tell ppl I am retired and have no problem with that.


----------



## Franklee (6 mo ago)

Uncle Ted retired young and did OK, so did Chuck Manson. 

John Gacy got a book deal. Jeff Dahlmer got a broom stick shoved up his butt but hey, 3 out of 4 were success stories... lots of fame and money, chicks dig em.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm on track to retire at 53-54. Hopefully


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Hel Mot said:


> "check out my Only Fans page" should be a good response.


This is the winning answer for the OP! Especially if you have to explain "Only Fans" page to them. The fun would be in the (pretend) details.

-CJB


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Why can't you just say you are unemployed?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> True! As much as I love riding though, if I had every single day open for 50+ years I think I'd be looking for something more out of life.


Dude, right?!

So how come when I preach this message I get a bunch of flack?

I’m telling you guys, life without a greater purpose is not all that. The structure alone is worth having, not to mention not having to worry about spending money 👍

Enjoy that retirement 🤣


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cell4soul said:


> I’ve been contemplating this very thing. I turned 50 in January 2022. I paid off my house earlier this year, my wife and I both have paid for cars, no debt at all, and have a nice chunk of change in my 401k and a high yield CD. I don’t have enough to retire how I’d like yet, so I do still need to work. That said, I am exhausted working for a HUGE corporation. I too take my work home with me mentally, almost every day. I don’t need to make this much money any more, but as someone else mentioned, the pay is addicting (I need to keep up with my bike addiction and other sports).
> 
> My wife and I put together a plan a couple years ago. She has been a litigation project manager for a large law firm in Scottsdale. She has been in legal for 26 years. She is only 46 and exhausted. She put in her resignation 4 months ago. She is done. We don’t need her 6 figure income anymore. She is gonna take 1 year off to decompress. She may get certified to teach Yoga and dabble with that. When she finds the path she wants, the plan is for me to give my resignation and do the same, find my path.
> 
> it is time to get off the hamster wheel!!!!


Absolutely, but your answer begs the question: why get on the hamster wheel to begin with?

See, this is the problem with successful Americans, they think that busting arse and burning out, just so they can retire early, is the best plan.

The problem is, they spend their best years eating shite until they’re pissed off and burned up.

I’ve been the tortoise all my life, traveled and played as I worked and went to school, didn’t get serious about family and future until I was nearly forty.

Now my kids are grown, I work a four day/36hr week, no overtime or wierd hours, low stress, good pay/benefits, and I have time relax and play.

I’ll do this ^ until I’m 70-75 and enjoy my life the whole time.

A message to the next generation: practice moderation.


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

Sanchofula said:


> Absolutely, but your answer begs the question: why get on the hamster wheel to begin with?
> 
> See, this is the problem with successful Americans, they think that busting arse and burning out, just so they can retire early, is the best plan.
> 
> ...


I have friends that have taken a similar path and enjoyed it. Sometimes I have even been envious, they definitely were quicker to pull the trigger on calling in sick on a powder day or “one more round”, luckily for me they were very convincing. my Favorite was the “hell yeah, we‘ll give up our seats for a free future flight“. never would have done that on my own but, that night was epic!


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

_CJ said:


> ...


That would be betting you can buy yourself the time and health.
I may live to 90, but I sure as hell won't be out mountain biking then. I have a limited number of years my health will allow me to do the fun stuff. At some point all the misadventures will catch up to me and my body will put me on the permanent rocking chair list. At that point I hope to have lots of fond memories to relive. I am doing my damnedest to make those memories now while I still can.
There is nothing sadder than someone working past the point he could retire, then dying, or too sick, before he had the chance to enjoy retirement.
A fatter pension and larger investment income cannot buy back time and health.


----------



## suburbanassault (4 mo ago)

It is an enviable position to be in. There is no way to prevent jealousy.


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

mrpizza said:


> I'm on track to retire at 53-54. Hopefully


See, there ya done it. Now one of your off spring will have offspring and move in with you...then you will WANT to work 90 hrs a week.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

I’ll be “retired” in July 2024 at 55 but I plan on doing something else for a while.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Sanchofula said:


> Absolutely, but your answer begs the question: why get on the hamster wheel to begin with?
> 
> See, this is the problem with successful Americans, they think that busting arse and burning out, just so they can retire early, is the best plan.
> 
> ...


A lot of truth in this message, but bear in mind this isn't always the case. By the stats, I'm a 'successful American'. I've worked hard, even briefly burned out at times. But I have always firmly set my work boundaries, taken sabbaticals, traveled extensively, been a musician, taken a lot of family time, and generally found time to slow down and enjoy and appreciate all kinds of things in life. It can be hard to achieve but it can be done. I've done it that way specifically because I didn't want to waste the best and most capable years of my life wasting away under fluorescent lighting. So far so good, it has worked out quite well.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

CGriffen said:


> See, there ya done it. Now one of your off spring will have offspring and move in with you...then you will WANT to work 90 hrs a week.


Better work until I am dead


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Franklee said:


> Uncle Ted retired young and did OK, so did Chuck Manson.
> 
> John Gacy got a book deal. Jeff Dahlmer got a broom stick shoved up his butt but hey, 3 out of 4 were success stories... lots of fame and money, chicks dig em.


Dahmer may have gotten a broom stick, but that's not what killed him and Jesse Anderson. Both were killed by another inmate who "wasn't supposed to be left unattended", but the guards walked away while he was in the same area as the two he killed. The guy was in for life anyway, so he basically handled the problem of two turds who did terrible things.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

A friend lost his job around the same time I lost mine and during the conversation, he asked "What are we going to do?". My answer was "I always though that having a few hobbies that pay well is a good idea". 

Not sure how people would respond to "I have several hobbies" when they ask about what someone does.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Retired from a government agency that paid well for me to just go away at 55


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

_CJ said:


> I'll never understand these kind of statements. They're like scare tactics put in place by investment managers, or huge corporations.
> 
> When I get to the point where I'm crapping my pants, and unable to feed myself, I'm not going to care if I'm in "the fancy wing" of the old folks home, and I'm sure as hell not going to waste my life working for it.


This^. My father in law in in the medicare wing of a memory care unit. They take good care of him and he wouldn't know the difference if he was in the Ritz or a Motel 6.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

dave54 said:


> That would be betting you can buy yourself the time and health.
> I may live to 90, but I sure as hell won't be out mountain biking then. I have a limited number of years my health will allow me to do the fun stuff. At some point all the misadventures will catch up to me and my body will put me on the permanent rocking chair list. At that point I hope to have lots of fond memories to relive. I am doing my damnedest to make those memories now while I still can.
> There is nothing sadder than someone working past the point he could retire, then dying, or too sick, before he had the chance to enjoy retirement.
> A fatter pension and larger investment income cannot buy back time and health.


This is exactly where I'm at. Some might call it a mid-life crisis. When I turned 50, there was a sudden realization that I only had another ten years or so to really enjoy the active lifestyle that I do....if I'm lucky. Sure, I know people who are active into their 60's and 70's, but not like they were when they were younger.

My wife and I also have friends our age who are suddenly seeing major health issues. Heart attacks, cancer, etc. And we've known people who "put in their time" with plans to do this or that later, only to drop dead within a month of retiring. What a waste.

We both look younger than we are, or so we've been told, so that might drive a lot of the skepticism when I tell people I'm retired. Certainly we're lucky to be in the position we are, but it wasn't by accident either, with money or health. Retiring young is certainly a different path, and you have to be okay doing things alone, because most people our age are working, raising kids, etc. and most retired people are, well.....just a different generation, and can sometimes be kind of resentful or something of people who retired younger. Not all, but some.


.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I tell nosey people I’m a Middle Man.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

I retired at 54 a year ago. I tell people that I retired at 54 a year ago.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

Nat said:


> True! As much as I love riding though, if I had every single day open for 50+ years I think I'd be looking for something more out of life.


I've only been doing the retirement thing for 15 months or so, but so far I'm not wishing for more. After 26 long years in the IT industry, a day that consists of a ride, a burrito and a nap in the sun is a pretty damn good day.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Lots of interesting points raised here. I'm approaching mid-50s and at some point - 1 year or 5 years - will be retired by Corporate America. That's just the way it seems to work. Not a whole bunch of 60+ y/o's walking around here and that seems to be the case for many companies. I don't implicitly view my value in life coming from my job, but that's a lot of time to fill and I have no desire to stare at a TV all day. Riding is great, but it's not a 24/7 activity and so many people have their health until they don't. I'm going to keep going until the decision is forced upon me, but with a general plan in mind for when it happens.


----------



## MiddleAgedMissile (Dec 31, 2019)

Retired at 61 and left the aviation community in North Texas and moved to Eureka Springs, Arkansas. I am now 64 and the happiest I have ever been. I tell people I am retired and think nothing of it. I volunteer as a NICA coach, head up the local mountain bike trail organization, and also a board member of our local non-profit community center. I am busy but doing things I love, especially mountain biking. I highly recommend volunteering your time, it makes a difference to your community and your psyche.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

After almost 30 years in a fast paced, high stress profession that required shift work, I retired 2 years ago at 51. I liked my job and can’t think of anything else I would have rather done, but there isn’t a single day I regret going when I did. I bike, ski, hike, brew beer, bake bread and read lots of books. I also have two busy teenagers at home and running them around almost seems like a full time job. The time with them is priceless. Being around and available has also allowed my wife to go back to school to pursue her dream job. No doubt working longer would have put more money in the bank, but in the time vs cash equation, I’ll take more time every time.


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

the real secret to having more free time, don't procreate and compound interest.


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

MiddleAgedMissile said:


> Eureka Springs, Arkansas.


Admit it, you want to move to FL...you know you want to...our MTB club could use this thing called "mountain bikers". Seriously...(we have some pretty damn decent trails as well @ Santos)


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Spokey-Doke said:


> I've only been doing the retirement thing for 15 months or so, but so far I'm not wishing for more. After 26 long years in the IT industry, a day that consists of a ride, a burrito and a nap in the sun is a pretty damn good day.


I feel you, IT is precisely what I am working to escape. At 48, my intrinsic industry expiration date is in about 2 years anyway.


----------



## bharl (Apr 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

BadgerOne said:


> I feel you, IT is precisely what I am working to escape. At 48, my intrinsic industry expiration date is in about 2 years anyway.


I think mine expired at 50 also. Windows Server management was a great gig until virtualization. It was at that point my group's box
count exploded by ten-fold. It was like Oprah Winfrey was handing out servers to anyone who wanted one.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

I retired when I was forty five and I don't mind talking about it. When asked how, I say I worked in the electronics industry in Silicon Valley. That is often enough explanation. If asked for details I say I sold computer components to computer companies like Apple and HP. I was paid well, lived frugally, invested aggressively, got lucky and that paid off. Why lie about that? Almost all of my friends are also avid kiteboarders, mt bikers and snow skiers who would also prefer to play more and work less so they are happy for me.

When I first retired I was bored at times but I filled in the gaps with remote control airplanes, photography, making kiteboards, gardening, video games, etc.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Made bad choices and will have to work till I die but I worked highend, high service retail sporting goods (scuba, camp, tennis, golf, kayaks, ski/snowboards, fishing) for a while. Basically worked in a toy store in an upper end beach community. I'd say 25% of our regulars were retired/semi- retired and many were in their forties, a few in their thirties, and there were a couple of internet guys in their 20's. To me it seems normal.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

You analyse tire rubber compound on different materials....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

ripn said:


> After almost 30 years in a fast paced, high stress profession that required shift work, I retired 2 years ago at 51. I liked my job and can’t think of anything else I would have rather done, but there isn’t a single day I regret going when I did. I bike, ski, hike, brew beer, bake bread and read lots of books. I also have two busy teenagers at home and running them around almost seems like a full time job. The time with them is priceless. Being around and available has also allowed my wife to go back to school to pursue her dream job. No doubt working longer would have put more money in the bank, but in the time vs cash equation, I’ll take more time every time.


You best have a backup plan when those kids leave the nest .. your wife's idea is a good one


----------



## dadadada (3 mo ago)

My wife retired at 58 with a small pension and I am going to retire in the next 18 months at 62-63. Not super early, but I know a LOT of people who are working in their 60s and 70s, and not out of choice. My father retired at 62 and the best years of his life were ages 62-82. Unfortunately, the next 10 years sucked, but.....

We have been working on our plan for 10 years. Get the kids through college, sell some investments, buy a house in a place we _really_ want to live, move there, make sure we like it, then quit working. Thankfully, I work from home 100% so we are now at the final step. I'd be gone today if I could be. 

The biggest issue is health insurance. My wife can get a "discounted" plan for her, but I would be full price, which would make the total for both of us $1500/mo, ever escalating, of course. We are going to take advantage of the loopholes built into ACA, while it still exists. Should be about $800/mo for both. God help us if the Republicans get control before we both reach 65. I know a guy who is single and at age 64 he pays $2200/mo just for himself for a pretty crappy insurance plan. We knew that the area we moved to had really high health insurance rates, but that is ridiculous. Pro tip: if you don't plan to lean on ACA, look into health insurance rates before you chose where to live, they vary radically from county to county throughout the US. Also, property insurance and car insurance. You can really screw yourself. People always fret over taxes, but insurance of all types is getting to the point where it outweighs taxes in many cases. If you choose really poorly, you may be completely unable to get property insurance. There are many people in Colorado who have only a single insurer willing to cover their house, and they are paying over $7000/year on a $700k house. If that isurer pulls out, they are 100% screwed. 

One of life's great mysteries to me is how people can not retire at the earliest opportunity. We have a bucket list 100's of items long. Starting with actually having the time to ride every single day, rather than missing 5 months of the year due to darkness before/after work. If you can do it, I can't imagine not retiring, but the way things are going, there are many, many people who will be working until they are simply physically unable.


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

Sorry for jumping in here at 42 years old. 
But I got my disability pay in my country 2 years ago. And if people ask I simply tell em that I got my disability pay due to work related wear and tear, injuries and burnout. 
I now live as I want. I am never going back to a full time job again. I have time to enjoy my hobbies like gaming, photography, skiing and mountainbiking among other hobbies. 
Honestly life is finally at a point where I can say I'm good with what I've got. I'm by no means wealthy, but I have more than enough to keep myself fed, with a roof over my head and still have some left over most months. Yep I'm a cheap bastard in my daily life, but I prefer to spend on my hobbies.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> To be honest, the solution to this is the easiest thing in the world. Don't talk to people. No good comes of it anyway.
> 
> I'm 48 also, and thinking about leaving the corporate world and doing something with modest pay that I don't hate. The high pay is somewhat addictive, but I have everything I need and my debt load is zero. Plus the lizard brain has pretty much gone away as of my mid-40s. Luckily, as an antisocial human hater, I won't have to bear the burden of talking to animate beings about it. Except maybe the dog.





dugt said:


> I retired when I was forty five and I don't mind talking about it. When asked how, I say I worked in the electronics industry in Silicon Valley. That is often enough explanation. If asked for details I say I sold computer components to computer companies like Apple and HP. I was paid well, lived frugally, invested aggressively, got lucky and that paid off. Why lie about that? Almost all of my friends are also avid kiteboarders, mt bikers and snow skiers who would also prefer to play more and work less so they are happy for me.
> 
> When I first retired I was bored at times but I filled in the gaps with remote control airplanes, photography, making kiteboards, gardening, video games, etc.


I always told the truth but some people insist on telling me I must have inherited a bundle so to them, I sigh and say "you got me. I am filthy rich and inherited money from the Morgenthaus*." 

* Technically I did. My great Aunt never married and was Henry Morgenthau, Sr assistant. The money she got from him was partly left to my father but since he died before her, it passed to me and I got 10% of her estate. All $600.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

dadadada said:


> My wife retired at 58 with a small pension and I am going to retire in the next 18 months at 62-63. Not super early, but I know a LOT of people who are working in their 60s and 70s, and not out of choice. My father retired at 62 and the best years of his life were ages 62-82. Unfortunately, the next 10 years sucked, but.....
> 
> We have been working on our plan for 10 years. Get the kids through college, sell some investments, buy a house in a place we _really_ want to live, move there, make sure we like it, then quit working. Thankfully, I work from home 100% so we are now at the final step. I'd be gone today if I could be.
> 
> ...


Property tax is a huge one. It's part of the reason I downsized. The taxes on our old house increased 3x in the nine years we lived there, while the value only doubled. In some states, even on a modest house, the prop taxes are really just insane. More than I used to pay in rent.

On the health insurance thing, ACA states are the place to be if you're retiring at a young age without a high income. Although, prior to ACA, I was carrying a high deductible plan ($25k each) that paid zero until the ded was met, and it's cost was very low. Not sure if those are available in non-ACA states, but they've been outlawed by the ACA.

.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Health insurance is always the sticking point isn't it? My wife is self-employed so she's screwed, I carry the insurance. We could retire right now if insurance were free or very affordable. It's too bad Americans think providing for the health of the nation as socialism and we'll never solve the problem in my lifetime, but we'd seriously consider moving to another country with better health care. Sorry I didn't mean to get political, but it is what it is. Health insurance does nothing for actual health care.


----------



## mtbkr1030 (Jan 27, 2010)

_CJ said:


> A question for those who have retired at an age younger than most. What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?
> 
> I used to tell people I was retired, or semi-retired, but that seems to draw a lot of skepticism, or suspicion, or jealousy from people. My wife, who hasn't worked since 2020, just tells people she works from home. She doesn't like telling people we're retired. She's embarrassed, or feels like it's boastful.
> 
> I "retired" at 48 (a few years ago). Not really in the traditional sense, with a pension or some other monthly income that shows up without having to work for it, but I've reached a point where I can survive without working another day of my life if I choose. I do work, but I do so on my terms, and three days a week is about right for me, or was. I quit my last job about six months ago to move to a smaller town / downsize, and haven't looked for any sort of employment since then because I've been too busy fixing up the house we bought. I'm probably going to get back out there soon though.


I'm


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

What do I tell people? Mind your business.


----------



## dadadada (3 mo ago)

_CJ said:


> Property tax is a huge one. It's part of the reason I downsized. The taxes on our old house increased 3x in the nine years we lived there, while the value only doubled. In some states, even on a modest house, the prop taxes are really just insane. More than I used to pay in rent.
> 
> On the health insurance thing, ACA states are the place to be if you're retiring at a young age without a high income. Although, prior to ACA, I was carrying a high deductible plan ($25k each) that paid zero until the ded was met, and it's cost was very low. Not sure if those are available in non-ACA states, but they've been outlawed by the ACA.
> 
> .


If it isn't one thing, it is another. Colorado has very low property taxes, but very high insurance (all kinds, health, home, auto). It is an ACA state, so you can do the "poverty" thing for health insurance until you turn 65, at least until the politicians take that loophole away in order to give tax breaks to the wealthy. ACA doesn't care how much you have in the bank, it only cares about your income. Sell your house, by a cheaper one, and live off of your savings until you reach Medicare age, showing low taxable income. ACA will cover most of your health insurance payments. The plans aren't great, but they are better than being catastrophically uninsured. You want _some_ income in most cases, because you don't want to be on Medicaid. Google "Medicaid estate recovery" to find out why. 

Everyone I know in CO pays 2 to 5 times their property taxes in various insurance. Our homeowner's, car, and health insurance contributions through my employer are 3 times my property taxes. Car insurance is through the roof, and western Colorado has some of the highest health insurance premiums in the US. Homeowner's is skyrocketing because of all of the fires. 

BTW, all kinds of insurance are basically ignored by most of the "Retirement calculators" on the internet. Really look into this, it can be huge, especially the health insurance. It sucks that you have to play a game to retire early, but at least there is that option. Seriously, if you are under 65, with the cost of health insurance, you are probably better off taking a 2nd mortgage and living off of that until you reach 65, than you would be taking money out of a 401k or IRA, because taking money out of non-Roth 401K/IRA accounts adds to your taxable income, and would push you over the ACA limits. A friend of mine did just that and it saved them $12K/year, just for themselves, and that was five years ago. It would probably be more like $20K/year now.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Rev Bubba said:


> I always told the truth but some people insist on telling me I must have inherited a bundle so to them, I sigh and say "you got me. I am filthy rich and inherited money from the Morgenthaus*."
> 
> * Technically I did. My great Aunt never married and was Henry Morgenthau, Sr assistant. The money she got from him was partly left to my father but since he died before her, it passed to me and I got 10% of her estate. All $600.


The people that can't believe you retired because of your own success, are probably not nearly as successful themselves and they assume everyone they know is like them. In other words, you need to hang out with a better class of people.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not retired yet... 

Thought about it a lot the past few years. As ong as I can carve out a spot to continue doing things in a low stress way (in IT cloud and on premises stuff), I'll keep on keeping on.

When people ask: "what do you do?", my typical response: as little as possible 

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Sanchofula said:


> Absolutely, but your answer begs the question: why get on the hamster wheel to begin with?
> 
> See, this is the problem with successful Americans, they think that busting arse and burning out, just so they can retire early, is the best plan.
> 
> ...


Learned this lesson like….. this year. There is a certain amount of paying one’s dues though. Many are conditioned that shite jobs are the only option. I’m cautiously optimistic that my new job won’t suck the life out of me. I’ve always hoped that I would work until my early 70s. However if I could retire I would definitely go for it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't understand what the issue is. If I told someone I'm retired and they question it, so what. That's their problem, not mine. I wouldn't give it another thought. I don't want or need their approval or confirmation.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

fredcook said:


> I don't understand what the issue is. If I told someone I'm retired and they question it, so what. That's their problem, not mine. I wouldn't give it another thought. I don't want or need their approval or confirmation.


Agreed. Being retired means I don't have to give a sh!t what others think about me. That said, I am leary of disclosing anything relating to finances to people outside a small circle. Assumptions get made, and sometimes nefarious activity can result.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

There have been a few recent posts about the cost of healthcare. If you are in an ACA state, starting in 2023 you are able to buy a catastrophic policy if you are over age 30, if there are no plans available for less than 8.17% of your monthly income. May be of benefit to some.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Blue Dot Trail said:


> What do I tell people? Mind your business.


Or, you could go with "busy changing blue dots to orange ones"?!


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

_CJ said:


> This is exactly where I'm at. Some might call it a mid-life crisis. When I turned 50, there was a sudden realization that I only had another ten years or so to really enjoy the active lifestyle that I do....if I'm lucky. Sure, I know people who are active into their 60's and 70's, but not like they were when they were younger..


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

dadadada said:


> My wife retired at 58 with a small pension and I am going to retire in the next 18 months at 62-63. Not super early, but I know a LOT of people who are working in their 60s and 70s, and not out of choice. My father retired at 62 and the best years of his life were ages 62-82. Unfortunately, the next 10 years sucked, but.....
> 
> We have been working on our plan for 10 years. Get the kids through college, sell some investments, buy a house in a place we _really_ want to live, move there, make sure we like it, then quit working. Thankfully, I work from home 100% so we are now at the final step. I'd be gone today if I could be.
> 
> ...


I could totally afford to take a year off and hang out with the kiddo while he still thinks I am cool if health insurance was not such a scam. I will need to do some research on the aca options in my state. Maybe we could pull it off.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

I retired at 59 1/2, 6 years ago. I just tell them, yup, every day is Saturday!


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

dugt said:


> The people that can't believe you retired because of your own success, are probably not nearly as successful themselves and they assume everyone they know is like them. In other words, you need to hang out with a better class of people.


So true. Our friends don’t judge because they have similar aspirations and priorities.

I retired at 56 and my wife at 48. After a couple of years we each took extremely flexible, low stress, part time gigs in our respective fields for fun. After 5 years of that we’re now done for good. A sabbatical followed by a phased retirement worked well for us. The “found mohey”, like winning the lotto every month, also funded bike upgrades and travel we might not otherwise have done.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

_CJ said:


> A question for those who have retired at an age younger than most. What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?
> 
> I used to tell people I was retired, or semi-retired, but that seems to draw a lot of skepticism, or suspicion, or jealousy from people. My wife, who hasn't worked since 2020, just tells people she works from home. She doesn't like telling people we're retired. She's embarrassed, or feels like it's boastful.
> 
> I "retired" at 48 (a few years ago). Not really in the traditional sense, with a pension or some other monthly income that shows up without having to work for it, but I've reached a point where I can survive without working another day of my life if I choose. I do work, but I do so on my terms, and three days a week is about right for me, or was. I quit my last job about six months ago to move to a smaller town / downsize, and haven't looked for any sort of employment since then because I've been too busy fixing up the house we bought. I'm probably going to get back out there soon though.


What kind of work were you in that allowed you to do this?


----------



## dktxracer (Oct 30, 2019)

_CJ said:


> This is exactly where I'm at. Some might call it a mid-life crisis. When I turned 50, there was a sudden realization that I only had another ten years or so to really enjoy the active lifestyle that I do....if I'm lucky. Sure, I know people who are active into their 60's and 70's, but not like they were when they were younger..…


I literally just went through this thought process. I “mostly” retired early this year at the age of 49. Wife and I have plenty of savings, no kids, and no debt. I had a crazy busy year at work last year and decided it simply wasn’t worth it. We have a very active lifestyle and wanted to take advantage of our healthy years to hike, bike, and travel.

I set up my own solo practice and work part time now. It’s been better than I had hoped. We bought an RV and leave for a month at a time on road trips, on top of taking shorter flying trips. Some months I barely work; I’ve had 2 months where I was pretty busy (but the extra spending money was nice); most months I work a few days.

The only challenge I see for my situation is health insurance. I‘m using COBRA to continue using the insurance from my prior firm, but that will run out at the end of next year. But that will be next year’s problem. No regrets.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Lenny7 said:


> View attachment 2006743


WHY IS HE NOT WEARING BODY ARMOR???


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

prj71 said:


> What kind of work were you in that allowed you to do this?


Neither of us have ever had more than an average income. It's really just been a combination of things. Working consistently, buying my first house at a young age (25), paying off student loans when we were young (29), staying out of debt, doing home improvements to build equity into our houses and selling at the right time, drove old cars that didn't lose value were cheap to insure and maintained them myself, living below our means, staying healthy, stuff like that.

Our position today is probably more about what we didn't do that what we did. No fancy cars, no expensive bikes/toys, no extravagant vacations, no medical debt, limited dining out, no kids, not getting divorced, etc.


.


----------



## BIGTIMEBALLER (Jul 7, 2020)

For those that retired “early” (early to me means sooner than planned, or with less money than planned, or without a long term “complete” plan in place… “Early” to me does not mean independently wealthy). How do times like these impact you? Markets down 30%, inflation eating away at the value of cash savings, costs of goods and services up 20% over last couple years, health insurance premiums increasing, taxes increasing? Do you just ignore those things and continue as usual? Do you consider a part time gig? Do you call up your old employer?


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> For those that retired “early” How do times like these impact you? Markets down 30%,


I just invested more.


----------



## dadadada (3 mo ago)

dktxracer said:


> I literally just went through this thought process. I “mostly” retired early this year at the age of 49. Wife and I have plenty of savings, no kids, and no debt. I had a crazy busy year at work last year and decided it simply wasn’t worth it. We have a very active lifestyle and wanted to take advantage of our healthy years to hike, bike, and travel.
> 
> I set up my own solo practice and work part time now. It’s been better than I had hoped. We bought an RV and leave for a month at a time on road trips, on top of taking shorter flying trips. Some months I barely work; I’ve had 2 months where I was pretty busy (but the extra spending money was nice); most months I work a few days.
> 
> The only challenge I see for my situation is health insurance. I‘m using COBRA to continue using the insurance from my prior firm, but that will run out at the end of next year. But that will be next year’s problem. No regrets.


Every year older you get, your health insurance will be more expensive. In my area, a "Silver" plan on the ACA marketplace would be $30K per year for my wife and I at age 60+ without subsidies. 

You need to learn about ACA subsidies and start planning to maximize them, unless you have the means to pay $30k-$40k-$50k per year by the time you are over 60.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> For those that retired “early” (early to me means sooner than planned, or with less money than planned, or without a long term “complete” plan in place… “Early” to me does not mean independently wealthy). How do times like these impact you? Markets down 30%, inflation eating away at the value of cash savings, costs of goods and services up 20% over last couple years, health insurance premiums increasing, taxes increasing? Do you just ignore those things and continue as usual? Do you consider a part time gig? Do you call up your old employer?


There are good times and bad. Neither last forever. The way I've lived my life kind of smooths out the peaks and valleys. The good times are when you take some money off the table, the bad times are when you get back in the game....whether that's investing, or working more. Certainly, hunkering down and spending less is part of it. You have to be flexible, and adjust to circumstances as they present themselves.


.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

_CJ said:


> no kids, not getting divorced


I've met more than a few people who retired early and the above factors were a recurring theme.


----------



## dktxracer (Oct 30, 2019)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> For those that retired “early” (early to me means sooner than planned, or with less money than planned, or without a long term “complete” plan in place… “Early” to me does not mean independently wealthy). How do times like these impact you? Markets down 30%, inflation eating away at the value of cash savings, costs of goods and services up 20% over last couple years, health insurance premiums increasing, taxes increasing? Do you just ignore those things and continue as usual? Do you consider a part time gig? Do you call up your old employer?


Unless you retired with just enough to make it, you should be fine. Good planning should account for big market fluctuations. 

In my case of mostly retiring at 49, I cashed out 2 years’ worth of living expenses at the beginning of this year. The current market situation has no impact on me yet because I’m living off that savings. At some point next year, I’ll pull out enough cash to get me back to a 2 year cushion. Even if the market is still low, I’m only cashing out a year’s worth of expenses, not my life savings. If the market comes screaming back next year, I might even cash out enough to extend my window to 3 years of living expenses.

This is a pretty common approach for early retirees.

Low markets also present some tax planning opportunities. I did some Roth IRA conversions. I also totally lucked out by cashing out some stuff early this year, before the market downturn.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> For those that retired “early” (early to me means sooner than planned, or with less money than planned, or without a long term “complete” plan in place… “Early” to me does not mean independently wealthy). How do times like these impact you? Markets down 30%, inflation eating away at the value of cash savings, costs of goods and services up 20% over last couple years, health insurance premiums increasing, taxes increasing? Do you just ignore those things and continue as usual? Do you consider a part time gig? Do you call up your old employer?


Not sure if all your qualifiers apply to us. We very much planned this. My wife and I both experienced childhoods definitely lacking in wealth. We both worked IT for the government (which will never make you rich). But . . . we both worked our asses off and made sacrifices in our 30s and 40s to retire before 55. 

Part of our long-term plan was to acquire investment real estate and have it all paid off prior to retirement. Rental income continues to rise in spite of other negative economic factors. And with real estate prices falling fast, we just picked up another property.

While I never intend on working in my old IT capacity again, I guess "landlord" is sort of a job. We have a huge new brewery opening around the corner (Moonraker Millhouse) and I might sling some beers for fun money.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

edubfromktown said:


> I'm not retired yet...
> 
> 
> When people ask: "what do you do?", my typical response: as little as possible
> ...


Work smarter, not harder...


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

dadadada said:


> You need to learn about ACA subsidies and start planning to maximize them, unless you have the means to pay $30k-$40k-$50k per year by the time you are over 60.


Where do you get those numbers?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Sanchofula said:


> You best have a backup plan when those kids leave the nest .. your wife's idea is a good one


Well, my youngest is 13, so have a few tears to figure it out. I still do some seasonal contract work in my old profession, but can’t see doing that long term...requires travel that is pretty disruptive on the home front. I’m not someone who needs a job for structure. I have lots of interests and hobbies that fill up my time. Only thing I miss from working is the automatic social connection with coworkers. Not hard to find that elsewhere, but need to be intentional about it. Wouldn’t rule out going back to school, but I’m more likely to get a low stress part time gig for extra goof off cash/social interaction.


----------



## highlander69 (Nov 22, 2017)

Why is this in MTBR? This conversation should be on some AARP forum.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

highlander69 said:


> Why is this in MTBR? This conversation should be on some AARP forum.


Ignore it. I'm sure there is a conversation on dropper posts somewhere for you on the site.


----------



## dadadada (3 mo ago)

uintah said:


> Where do you get those numbers?



I'll turn that around. How much do you think it costs for a mid-level health insurance plan for two people in their early 60's? 

Most people don't know, and go blissfully "planning" for early retirement thinking health insurance is a couple hundred a month at most. In my area, an unsubsidized health insurance plan for my wife and I would be right around $30k for 2023. By the time someone who is 49 today reaches 60+, $40k-$50k, guaranteed.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

dadadada said:


> I'll turn that around. How much do you think it costs for a mid-level health insurance plan for two people in their early 60's?


Where I live in Western Colorado, which has some of the highest premiums in the nation, a GOLD plan for a 60 yr old individual is just about $1k / month. I suppose it COULD quadruple in a decade. Hope not!
Edited: price is gold plan.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

uintah said:


> Where do you get those numbers?


I'm curious too. While I appreciated the sensibility of his post, I checked ACA rates in my rural CO county. For my demo w/ 6+ figure income, I showed between $350mo and $650. FWIW, I tried playing with the quote - to see if there were meaningful subsidies should you not have much passive income... I didn't get a change but maybe if you show 0 or poverty level. Dunno.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

highlander69 said:


> Why is this in MTBR? This conversation should be on some AARP forum.


The subject matter is right in the title. Yet you clicked on it. AND commented.


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

uintah said:


> Ignore it. I'm sure there is a conversation on dropper posts somewhere for you on the site.


or it relates to biking because retiring means I can do more of this:


----------



## dadadada (3 mo ago)

uintah said:


> Where I live in Western Colorado, which has some of the highest premiums in the nation, a silver plan for a 60 yr old individual is just about $1k / month. I suppose it COULD quadruple in a decade. Hope not!


$1K each per month for two people is....$24K.

Bump the ages to 64. Silver plans in my area range from $1050-$1460 per person per month. $25k-$35k per year per couple.

BTW, anyone who doesn't believe this, go here: Connect for Health Colorado

Put in a western slope town that is not Grand Junction, like Telluride, Cortez, Craig, Durango, Montrose. These numbers are real.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

dadadada said:


> $1K each per month for two people is....$24K.
> 
> Bump the ages to 64. Silver plans in my area range from $1050-$1460 per person per month. $25k-$35k per year per couple.
> 
> ...


I'm in GJ. Are you also stuck with the single option of RMH aka UHC?


----------



## dadadada (3 mo ago)

uintah said:


> I'm in GJ. Are you also stuck with the single option of RMH aka UHC?


I'm not in GJ and we have RMH and Anthem.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

_CJ said:


> A question for those who have retired at an age younger than most. What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?
> 
> I used to tell people I was retired, or semi-retired, but that seems to draw a lot of skepticism, or suspicion, or jealousy from people. My wife, who hasn't worked since 2020, just tells people she works from home. She doesn't like telling people we're retired. She's embarrassed, or feels like it's boastful.
> 
> I "retired" at 48 (a few years ago). Not really in the traditional sense, with a pension or some other monthly income that shows up without having to work for it, but I've reached a point where I can survive without working another day of my life if I choose. I do work, but I do so on my terms, and three days a week is about right for me, or was. I quit my last job about six months ago to move to a smaller town / downsize, and haven't looked for any sort of employment since then because I've been too busy fixing up the house we bought. I'm probably going to get back out there soon though.


Doesnt sound like you are retired to me. Sounds like you are a contractor sporadically working strange hours.


----------



## highlander69 (Nov 22, 2017)

uintah said:


> Ignore it. I'm sure there is a conversation on dropper posts somewhere for you on the site.


Dropper posts? What are those?


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

highlander69 said:


> Why is this in MTBR? This conversation should be on some AARP forum.


This thread is about people who retired too early to join AARP. Why are you reading this thread?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

dugt said:


> This thread is about people who retired too early to join AARP. Why are you reading this thread?


Why are they always sending me stuff? Quite literally those geezers have been mailing me since my 30s.


----------



## highlander69 (Nov 22, 2017)

Because I want to. But, it has nothing to do with MTB. Its some dude trying to get recognition for his early retirement.


----------



## BIGTIMEBALLER (Jul 7, 2020)

I suppose my thoughts on “early” retirement are conflicted. 

One the one hand, I admire the leap of faith, the freedoms, and perceived lifestyle.

One the other hand, I think in some, maybe in many situations the risk is not yours alone. If things don’t work out for you financially, health wise perhaps, and your leap of faith falls short, then the burden falls on others… people who continue to work and pay taxes.


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

FIREd @ 58. For the last 12 yrs. I've been a leisure test pilot.


----------



## webphut74 (5 mo ago)

_CJ said:


> A question for those who have retired at an age younger than most. What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?
> 
> I used to tell people I was retired, or semi-retired, but that seems to draw a lot of skepticism, or suspicion, or jealousy from people. My wife, who hasn't worked since 2020, just tells people she works from home. She doesn't like telling people we're retired. She's embarrassed, or feels like it's boastful.
> 
> I "retired" at 48 (a few years ago). Not really in the traditional sense, with a pension or some other monthly income that shows up without having to work for it, but I've reached a point where I can survive without working another day of my life if I choose. I do work, but I do so on my terms, and three days a week is about right for me, or was. I quit my last job about six months ago to move to a smaller town / downsize, and haven't looked for any sort of employment since then because I've been too busy fixing up the house we bought. I'm probably going to get back out there soon though.



I retired early in my 40's in 2015. I am back to work once again due to the economy. It is good though, to be back to work. So yeah, Medical insureance!....I found we could not get it, not without an extremely absurd cost. If you can get insureance, grats! That would b e the only real issue I seen when we decided fro me to not return to work in 2015. As for what I told others if the topic came up, I usually just said said I was semi retired as that truly what it is afterall. I mean honestly between, between taking care of real life respoonsibilities and helping the wife raise four daughters, its a full time job in its self. The rewards are better obviously andfruits of the labor are more tangible in the end. Anyways, if you can afford to go jobless and are able to find insureance, do it!


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

webphut74 said:


> Anyways, if you can afford to go jobless and are able to find insureance, do it!


This is one of the reasons my wife is still working, her job will provide insurance for both of us after she retires.


----------



## webphut74 (5 mo ago)

Ducman said:


> This is one of the reasons my wife is still working, her job will provide insurance for both of us after she retires.


Go for it then. Yeah going jobless is the easy part, getting insured is impossible. Insureance companies really do run the world. One world power or one world ordrer or however it is said is really in the end like it or not..a giant Insureance policy. LOL Grats on early retirement by the way.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

webphut74 said:


> Go for it then. Yeah going jobless is the easy part, getting insured is impossible. Insureance companies really do run the world. One world power or one world ordrer or however it is said is really in the end like it or not..a giant Insureance policy. LOL Grats on early retirement by the way.


Except, the rest of the civilized world has some sort of socialized medical care, and doesn't bankrupt people for the "privilege" of being treated.


.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> I suppose my thoughts on “early” retirement are conflicted.
> 
> One the one hand, I admire the leap of faith, the freedoms, and perceived lifestyle.
> 
> One the other hand, I think in some, maybe in many situations the risk is not yours alone. If things don’t work out for you financially, health wise perhaps, and your leap of faith falls short, then the burden falls on others… people who continue to work and pay taxes.


No question, it's a risk, it may not work, but so is working for a company that may decide your position is no longer needed, or riding a mountain bike on a trail where you could crash and end up a ward of the state, or hell, getting injured while driving to work. The chances of any of these things are infinitesimally small, and not worth considering. If they happen, they happen, and you deal with it.

If my plan doesn't work out? I'll be happy to greet people at WM or whatever until the day I die, knowing I lived my life on my terms, doing what I wanted to do while I had the ability to do it.


.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

plummet said:


> Doesnt sound like you are retired to me. Sounds like you are a contractor sporadically working strange hours.


I addressed that earlier in the thread. "Retirement" seems to be a moving target for a lot of people these days. The work I do now, I do because I want to. Because it's fun. It's like getting paid for a hobby. I don't NEED to do it. I could easily sell everything I have, and never work another day in my life. It wouldn't be an extravagant life, but I'd be fine. I could also move to another country, enjoy sunsets on the beech, tasty beverages, and free medical care.....I haven't ruled that one out.


.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

highlander69 said:


> Because I want to. But, it has nothing to do with MTB. Its some dude trying to get recognition for his early retirement.


First off, life changes have everything to do with mountain biking. I had a son, and suddenly there was less mountain biking. He grew up and went to college, and suddenly there was more mountain biking. I retired, and there was even MORE mountain biking. I did it today!

Second, so what if he wants recognition? Are you not trying to get recognition yourself for your comments?


----------



## BIGTIMEBALLER (Jul 7, 2020)

_CJ said:


> I addressed that earlier in the thread. "Retirement" seems to be a moving target for a lot of people these days. The work I do now, I do because I want to. Because it's fun. It's like getting paid for a hobby. I don't NEED to do it. I could easily sell everything I have, and never work another day in my life. It wouldn't be an extravagant life, but I'd be fine. I could also move to another country, enjoy sunsets on the beech, tasty beverages, and free medical care.....I haven't ruled that one out.
> 
> You can rule that one out. That free healthcare is for their citizens… the people who paid heavily into their socialized system. It’s much harder to gain citizenship in other countries than it is the US.
> 
> .


----------



## Norts60 (Mar 6, 2020)

I am going to stop complaining about how much my private health insurance is here in Australia after reading so much about it on this thread. My rate is about $5k per year for 2 of us and that is the highest cover. Also Aust has free medical in public hospitals but the waiting times are terrible for elective surgery. 
Also subsidised medicines if they are on the list and as a retiree it is also lower again so I pay only $6.30 per srcipt. 
With the figures you Americans are banding around , no way could I have retired at 52.


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

goldsbar said:


> Lots of interesting points raised here. I'm approaching mid-50s and at some point - 1 year or 5 years - will be retired by Corporate America. That's just the way it seems to work. Not a whole bunch of 60+ y/o's walking around here and that seems to be the case for many companies. I don't implicitly view my value in life coming from my job, but that's a lot of time to fill and I have no desire to stare at a TV all day. Riding is great, but it's not a 24/7 activity and so many people have their health until they don't. I'm going to keep going until the decision is forced upon me, but with a general plan in mind for when it happens.


 As the saying goes ... go with the flow. But most will have a force retirement onto you


----------



## webphut74 (5 mo ago)

I want to put this out there just as food for thought for anybody who is thinking of retiring young/early. Be prepaired, this going to probably read very confusingly, but if you have patience while trying to read my post, I think you will see what I am trying to put into words. Call it what ever you want, but I think I could have really used this knowledge back in 2015. Anyways please take a looksy...

I went from 2015 to 2022 as a full time stay at home dad. I love to work. I work my butt off and the more physical the job, the harder I tend to work. In fact I would say that I am a true worker bee. Only reason I took the years off was to be closer to our four daughters in a critical time of their growing older as teens. Girls really benefit from their fathers, even if they do absolutely nothing together but sit in the same room together playing online games. Believe it or not that is huge in the development of a girl. That is really the reason we decided I would not work and so I did just that and would do it again in a heartbeat. Now, 2022, Econemy is looking bad, Investments are now worth half of or maybe two thirds of what they were during the Trump era. I Need to get back to work! I put out there over 40 something resumes of different variations in different industries. Some with the same company for diffewrent positions with different information. Others with different companies. Most were in the entry level skill sets of the industry I am from which is fabrication/welding/machining/mechanical design. My goal was to just get back to work collecting medical insureance for my family and earning some money. I figured enough money to pay for the gas to get back and forth and maybe some bingo money for the wife. That is it. During the months of me looking for employment, the news is non stop about how many workers our economy is short of. I figured I should be able to land any entry level job easily. Well boy oh boy was I WRONG! Nobody replied to me. Well thats not true, there was one screenprinting shop in town and the benefts were not even what are truly concidered benefits.In the end, it was really a family member who put me to work in his company. Thats how I got a job, which isnt in an industry that I am even familiar with. But I am greatful and very appreciative of the opportunity. Anyways, my point is with this wall of text is please for your families sake if not yours, take into concideration just in case you need to go back to work shall our country economy falls into the oblivion, think about your re-entry plan back into the workforce should you decide to retire early/young. Have a backup plan just in case. I did not and I learned a valueable lesson.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

_CJ said:


> A question for those who have retired at an age younger than most. What do you tell people who ask what you do for a living?
> 
> I used to tell people I was retired, or semi-retired, but that seems to draw a lot of skepticism, or suspicion, or jealousy from people. My wife, who hasn't worked since 2020, just tells people she works from home. She doesn't like telling people we're retired. She's embarrassed, or feels like it's boastful.
> 
> I "retired" at 48 (a few years ago). Not really in the traditional sense, with a pension or some other monthly income that shows up without having to work for it, but I've reached a point where I can survive without working another day of my life if I choose. I do work, but I do so on my terms, and three days a week is about right for me, or was. I quit my last job about six months ago to move to a smaller town / downsize, and haven't looked for any sort of employment since then because I've been too busy fixing up the house we bought. I'm probably going to get back out there soon though.


I didn't retire until 55 years old and most can't believe it's possible. When I feel it'll help them get over it I inform them that I began full time employment at 16 and never bought a fancy car or any boat. I saved my money and lived within my means. From their reaction I don't think that's a very common path these days.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's another perspective--because I have, briefly, had to answer the question of whether I was actually retired, and what I was doing with my time.

At age 56-7 during COVID, I found myself thinking about retiring, not really enjoying work. There was probably enough saved to actually retire, the kids are basically independent now, but I found myself making backup plans: take in roommates, work part-time at a grocery store, tutoring, etc. Or move to a low-cost country that has a reasonable health care system. Then I came upon a plan: I would "retire" from my old job at 58, and then challenge myself by taking a demanding new job at an early-stage company--demanding, but on my terms. No unreasonable travel, no assholes, but definite pressure to perform and deliver. I don't have to go looking for volunteer opportunities or greet people at WalMart. I am around great people and am challenged every day to make advancements in my field and deliver for my employer. In the meantime, I am paid a good salary, I have health insurance, I have something to do with my time, and if we deliver, then I will share in the company's success. Now it's true that my MTB riding is mostly relegated to the weekends, though I fortunately am able to ride my bike to work. The crucial element is that I don't have to stress about whether the company will be there in 6 months, will I be laid off, what if my boss doesn't like me. I can walk away any day. I can speak my mind. But doing this for another 4-5 years to age 62-63 makes sense in so many ways that I'm surprised I didn't consider it earlier.

And as for the comments some have made about paying 20 cents for a bullet: fentanyl is readily available "without a prescription" these days. Living through hardship in order to recover is one thing, but living through hardship in order to experience yet more hardship and decline seems pointless. "Know when to fold em, know when to walk away....
And the best that you can hope for is to die in your sleep."


----------



## gdzimmerman (3 mo ago)

Mountain biking demands good health insurance. It's inherently a dangerous sport and more so as you age. I retired at 55 in 2018, and found I had much more time to be on the bike. But just 8 months later, I shattered my hip in a mountain biking accident while riding with a local team out of the country. I had just got a bottom-tier (bronze) Obama care plan one month before the accident. And though Obama care is definitely US Centric, it paid everything for the emergency surgery and six days in the hospital except for the out of pocket maximum which travel insurance paid for. The Obama care premium tax credits made the policy $0/month. After recovering out of the country for 4 months I came back to the US and wound up having two more surgeries. All paid for with Obama care. All the time I was working, I looked at Obama care as a rip-off for the tax payers at large (and maybe it is), but it saved me, and was very affordable (as I said it was free to me). I am fortunate to be back on the bike again, maybe a bit more cautious, but definitely well insured.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Spot insurance. Everyone I ride with has it. May have to be a member of USAC to get it cheap.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> I've met more than a few people who retired early and the above factors were a recurring theme.


I’d far rather work longer than be without children, a long life without family is a long lonely life…


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

dadadada said:


> $1K each per month for two people is....$24K.
> 
> Bump the ages to 64. Silver plans in my area range from $1050-$1460 per person per month. $25k-$35k per year per couple.
> 
> ...


ahhh, but if you’re still working you can often get health insurance through your employer and you’ll have money to pay for insurance otherwise, funny how that works 🤣


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sanchofula said:


> I’d far rather work longer than be without children, a long life without family is a long lonely life…


Since I have kids I wouldn’t want to be without them but the people I know who chose to not get married and/or have children lead what looks to me like fulfilling lives. They have a large network of friends (also childless) who are pretty much family, plus they still have their biological family (siblings, parents, aunts, uncles, just not kids).


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

If


Sanchofula said:


> ahhh, but if you’re still working you can often get health insurance through your employer and you’ll have money to pay for insurance otherwise, funny how that works 🤣


 If the cost of health insurance is a deciding factor of early retirement, you are not financially prepared to retire early.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> For those that retired “early” (early to me means sooner than planned, or with less money than planned, or without a long term “complete” plan in place… “Early” to me does not mean independently wealthy). How do times like these impact you? Markets down 30%, inflation eating away at the value of cash savings, costs of goods and services up 20% over last couple years, health insurance premiums increasing, taxes increasing? Do you just ignore those things and continue as usual? Do you consider a part time gig? Do you call up your old employer?


I retired early (55) and took a 30% hit on my retirement income. My doctor advised me if I dd not get out of my high stress job I would die in my cubical. I have never been sorry about that decision. I enjoy being free to do as I please and I have lots of things I like to do, especially riding every day. I don't need a lot of money. My cars are old, my house is old but it works for me.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Y'know, I was looking into moving to the USA back in the fall of '19, mostly because of taxes. It was the American health care situation that stopped me in the end.


----------



## izzymtb (Mar 6, 2012)

This has become a confession thread instead, lol. I haven’t work since 2018 and not because of choice but more of circumstances. Prior to that I worked for 33 years in various fields. 
Depending on who I’m talking to. If it’s friends and family, I tell them I take care of my family. If it’s a new person, I work with my wife as a consultant .
Anyway it was kind of tough for me in my first few months because my wife as a high earner and me being better off taking care of the household made me question my use as a supposedly head of household, questioning my purpose in life. But after a few therapy sessions with everyone who wants to listen and cares around me, I know I’m very lucky to be able to not have to work, but it’s important I have to keep busy daily so to not go insane and I make sure I have a hobby hopefully something that’s not to expensive moving forward since it has been the last few years (RC cars and MTB) or else Dave Ramsey will continue to dislike me. 
Anyway, the result of my circumstances is a happy wife, a great working adult independent daughter, and a very well kept home. So really the bottom line is it’s no one’s business so you can just really tell them whatever to at peace them and hopefully they won’t in all honesty hate you for having a good life.


----------



## Screamin Senior (3 mo ago)

webphut74 said:


> I retired early in my 40's in 2015. I am back to work once again due to the economy. It is good though, to be back to work. So yeah, Medical insureance!....I found we could not get it, not without an extremely absurd cost. If you can get insureance, grats! That would b e the only real issue I seen when we decided fro me to not return to work in 2015. As for what I told others if the topic came up, I usually just said said I was semi retired as that truly what it is afterall. I mean honestly between, between taking care of real life respoonsibilities and helping the wife raise four daughters, its a full time job in its self. The rewards are better obviously andfruits of the labor are more tangible in the end. Anyways, if you can afford to go jobless and are able to find insureance, do it!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

dadadada said:


> $1K each per month for two people is....$24K.
> 
> Bump the ages to 64. Silver plans in my area range from $1050-$1460 per person per month. $25k-$35k per year per couple.
> 
> ...


Yah, so no reoccurring finance debt here but I'm adding up real estate taxes (high in TX), groceries, my one kid's activities and therapy, insurance which would go way way up, etc. And it requires 6 figures just to pay those bills. That's before I invest, or ever buy another vehicle, bike, or anything fun again, which no doubt at only 51 I'll need plenty more of. Hell I lost a tooth and with dental insurance it's costing me $6k out of pocket to get the implant.
I'd have to become really boring and/ or live very frugally, some would even say dangerously and less healthy foregoing healthy choices to retire, and I have quite healthy retirement funds set aside for my age. 
I don't care where you live, to truly retire with no pension at a pre-medicare/ social security age anyone at this point in time should have 7 figures, and I wouldn't recommend just 7 figures. 
A lot of people don't recognize that their 401ks have yet to be taxed but will be taxed upon withdrawal. So that money you thought you had, take another 20% off of that.


----------



## dadadada (3 mo ago)

uintah said:


> If
> If the cost of health insurance is a deciding factor of early retirement, you are not financially prepared to retire early.


No one, and I mean no one, 15 years ago would have predicted that a crappy health insurance policy for two with a $7000 per person deductible would cost $30K in 2022. Right around that time, we had a huge layoff where I worked, and I looked into what the cost would have been through COBRA to keep my gold plated, $500 deductible policy that covered me, my wife, and our two then teenage kids. $1100 a month, or $13,200 per year. For four people, with a $500 per person, or $2000 total, deductible. Max of $2000 out of pocket each year. You can't even get policies on the ACA Marketplace with that low of a deductible today.

Since you have a crystal ball, how much would you tell a 49 year old today that they will have to pay to cover two people when they reach 64, 15 years from now?

If health care and insurance costs continue rising for the next 15 years at the rate they have risen in the last 15 years, only the very rich will even be able to afford health insurance. Are we really going to be expected to pay $75,000-$100,000 per year in 2038 for health insurance? Because that is how it would line out if costs rise as they have since 2008.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The rate of annual insurance increases have decreased over the last decade, but looking at the annual increases from before then, anyone could obviously see where insurance rates would go.

Insurance will continue to be insane until even the most ***** among us recognize that there is a serious problem that private health insurance clearly is not solving.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

uintah said:


> If
> If the cost of health insurance is a deciding factor of early retirement, you are not financially prepared to retire early.


If that’s the case, then why are so many you complaining about it 🤣


----------



## aminkman (May 6, 2008)

Suns_PSD said:


> The rate of annual insurance increases have decreased over the last decade, but looking at the annual increases from before then, anyone could obviously see where insurance rates would go.
> 
> Insurance will continue to be insane until even the most ***** among us recognize that there is a serious problem that private health insurance clearly is not solving.


Not sure where you get your insurance. I haven't seen a decrease over the last decade. The government option is no better than private. I'm on a PPO thru Obamacare and its $1900 a month. Before I switched to PPO I was on HMO @ $1300 per month. For only $1300 a month I was denied MRI for back issues. I paid out of pocket. Then I was denied treatment from Pain Management doc. Called a broker and switched to PPO. Approved. Now my copay for chiro is $70. Paying cash is $61. Private or government, insurance is a joke. Obamacare is great if you show no income. If you have a pension you're screwed.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

It's all crap, obamacare was a baby step that was was never allowed to work as it should for many reasons, lobbyists & changes in administration's ruined what was left of it. 

I come from a family that very vehemently believes that nothing good comes from government Healthcare (I'm the outlier). My younger cousin that I grew up with and love dearly is/ was very outspoken on this topic and doesn't have health insurance cause in his words 'he's responsible' and pays his bills. At 50 years of age about 8 weeks ago he had a stroke, shattered a hip and jaw, and is now in a coma. He likely has a million dollar bill. Did I mention that he's indigent and will never have any means to pay, if he even lives?
We live in a nation where we all effectively have health insurance, if not great health care. 
Many that could pay for health insurance, choose not to, sticking the responsible members of society with the bill. 
It's worth noting here that I once was in this category, such is idiotic youth. I was a motorcycle racer with no insurance. 20+ broken bones, 4 ICU stays, 7-8 repair surgeries, no insurance. But always enough money to make the next race. 
We should have basic federal health insurance paid at least partially based on income.


----------



## hvmatt (Jan 1, 2019)

It's fascinating reading about health insurance in the US. As a kiwi we have socialised health care which while it may not be perfect does a really good job in acute care.We have private health care too if you want to pay but it wont deal with big things like multi trauma etc. I still work(part time Mon-Wed) and it's a perfect work life balance and cant see myself stopping anytime soon.I live next to a bike park,have multiple trips to Queenstown every year and will continue for as long as my body allows me to.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Sanchofula said:


> I’d far rather work longer than be without children, a long life without family is a long lonely life…


We have quite a few friends who never had children and I never hear them say they wished otherwise. 

I always wanted two kids which we had. We have a 7 year old granddaughter and the past seven years have been the happiest of my life but that is me and I can't, nor won't, speak for others.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

If I'd wanted kids I would have adopted (and some of my best friends did just that). I never had such a sense of my innate greatness that I felt the Earth needed more of my DNA running around.

That said, I recognize that the child free life I enjoy now may be harder/lonelier when I'm old and infirm, but it's a fundamental tradeoff I've chosen in my life and I'm comfortable with the implications.


----------



## solarbri (Jan 27, 2009)

Bit of an outlier here…
I’m 51. Riding more/stronger/harder than I have my entire life. I work carpentry for cash a few months out of the year. No insurance. Two amazing teenagers. Was married into money, so they are all set. Getting prepped to go ride the Baja Divide, and back this winter. No retirement savings. Small monthly income from owner financing selling my house coming in until I turn 74. Rolling homeless these days. Living in my camper on the jobsite usually. It’s a beautiful, adventurous lifestyle that takes a healthy dose of not giving a f#ck about tomorrow.
We’ll see how it all pans out in the end. 
😁👍🏽


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

wayold said:


> If I'd wanted kids I would have adopted (and some of my best friends did just that). * I never had such a sense of my innate greatness that I felt the Earth needed more of my DNA running around.*
> 
> That said, I recognize that the child free life I enjoy now may be harder/lonelier when I'm old and infirm, but it's a fundamental tradeoff I've chosen in my life and I'm comfortable with the implications.


That's not why people have kids


----------



## mxcobra166 (Aug 23, 2014)

I am 45 stronger then ever, the day I stop riding. Is the day I die.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

wayold said:


> If I'd wanted kids I would have adopted (and some of my best friends did just that). I never had such a sense of my innate greatness that I felt the Earth needed more of my DNA running around.
> 
> That said, I recognize that the child free life I enjoy now may be harder/lonelier when I'm old and infirm, but it's a fundamental tradeoff I've chosen in my life and I'm comfortable with the implications.


Greatness isn't for everyone.

I felt like I needed to spread my DNA far and wide. It's good DNA. The best. Many people are saying.


----------



## chipconstant (Sep 16, 2011)

Sanchofula said:


> I’d far rather work longer than be without children, a long life without family is a long lonely life…


my kids are my biggest joy in life-and it isn't even close to anything else


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

webphut74 said:


> I want to put this out there just as food for thought for anybody who is thinking of retiring young/early. Be prepaired, this going to probably read very confusingly, but if you have patience while trying to read my post, I think you will see what I am trying to put into words. Call it what ever you want, but I think I could have really used this knowledge back in 2015. Anyways please take a looksy...
> 
> I went from 2015 to 2022 as a full time stay at home dad. I love to work. I work my butt off and the more physical the job, the harder I tend to work. In fact I would say that I am a true worker bee. Only reason I took the years off was to be closer to our four daughters in a critical time of their growing older as teens. Girls really benefit from their fathers, even if they do absolutely nothing together but sit in the same room together playing online games. Believe it or not that is huge in the development of a girl. That is really the reason we decided I would not work and so I did just that and would do it again in a heartbeat. Now, 2022, Econemy is looking bad, Investments are now worth half of or maybe two thirds of what they were during the Trump era. I Need to get back to work! I put out there over 40 something resumes of different variations in different industries. Some with the same company for diffewrent positions with different information. Others with different companies. Most were in the entry level skill sets of the industry I am from which is fabrication/welding/machining/mechanical design. My goal was to just get back to work collecting medical insureance for my family and earning some money. I figured enough money to pay for the gas to get back and forth and maybe some bingo money for the wife. That is it. During the months of me looking for employment, the news is non stop about how many workers our economy is short of. I figured I should be able to land any entry level job easily. Well boy oh boy was I WRONG! Nobody replied to me. Well thats not true, there was one screenprinting shop in town and the benefts were not even what are truly concidered benefits.In the end, it was really a family member who put me to work in his company. Thats how I got a job, which isnt in an industry that I am even familiar with. But I am greatful and very appreciative of the opportunity. Anyways, my point is with this wall of text is please for your families sake if not yours, take into concideration just in case you need to go back to work shall our country economy falls into the oblivion, think about your re-entry plan back into the workforce should you decide to retire early/young. Have a backup plan just in case. I did not and I learned a valueable lesson.


I think a lot of people over 40 have this problem. All this talk of "nobody wants to work", while HR departments, and/or automated systems are placing ridiculous hurdles to clear in the way, rejecting applicants for trivial reasons. And there's also age, gender, and race discrimination to deal with.

I've read that most employers don't like to hire people who aren't currently working, or who have been self-employed. For the most part, I think you have to be willing to take the kind of job that hires anyone who shows up, for whatever they're paying, probably without benefits. Do that for a while to prove you're actually employable, then look for other work. It really is like starting over.


.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Hiring older workers also means that if the company provides health insurance it's vastly more expensive. They're not supposed to disciminate based on older age but I'm sure it happens, just not out loud.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

Nat said:


> Hiring older workers also means that if the company provides health insurance it's vastly more expensive. They're not supposed to disciminate based on older age but I'm sure it happens, just not out loud.


Exactly. As a young male I wouldn't go to the doctor unless a bone was sticking out. My wife, who has always been super healthy, went far more often.

I'm sure the actuaries have detailed breakdowns for age, gender, and race, but no employer would EVER hire based on such discriminatory factors.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Nat said:


> Hiring older workers also means that if the company provides health insurance it's vastly more expensive. They're not supposed to disciminate based on older age but I'm sure it happens, just not out loud.


They not only don't want to hire older people, they actively work to "encourage" them to leave. Take a look around pretty much any office setting. Not a lot of grey hair around.

Honestly, I think the best way to find a job when you're over 40 is to look for a place/industry where the people working there look like you. It shouldn't be that way, but that's the way it is.


.


----------



## BIGTIMEBALLER (Jul 7, 2020)

Rev Bubba said:


> We have quite a few friends who never had children and I never hear them say they wished otherwise.
> 
> I always wanted two kids which we had. We have a 7 year old granddaughter and the past seven years have been the happiest of my life but that is me and I can't, nor won't, speak for others.


The primary purpose of life is to reproduce. Those people are not going to tell you their most intimate regrets in life. I guarantee you they question or will at some point question/regret not creating life… the most amazing miracle in the universe.

My wife and I chose to stop at 2 children. I often wish we would have had 4 or 5. But you make stupid decisions and choices when you are young. This one though… you can’t correct.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Mother earth wants everything to reproduce. She doesn't care if you are happy or sad, successful or a failure, intelligent or stupid, as long as you reproduce as much as possible. She would rather everyone be promiscuous so they can reproduce more. It is to the benefit of mother not the individual. I am very happy in my choice to not reproduce.
It is the only reason I can afford so many bikes


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mike_kelly said:


> I am very happy in my choice to not reproduce.
> It is the only reason I can afford so many bikes



Bikes are things. Things don't mean jack $hit.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

BadgerOne said:


> You've got me pegged...over the next few years I'm going to be on the lookout for a place where the people mostly aren't. I'm starting to narrow it down. Don't need more than a few acres but I'm honestly excited as heck to have a big greenhouse, a private well, and a full solar install. With any luck I'll be able to integrate some geothermal too. I think it would be pretty spectacular to live almost entirely self-sufficient, doing my part to be a good citizen while not being beholden to utility and food companies. For everything else, there is internet delivery.
> 
> Won't be anywhere it snows though. Snow is stupid.



I’ve been geothermal closed loop since building our loghome in 2002. High upfront costs, 7 years payback . This spring went to a water furnace series 7, variable geopump, fan, flow meter.
Do it. We’re on private well, septic.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

uintah said:


> My parents are in their late 80's, far from crapping their pants and unable to feed themselves, but still unable to live on their own for over a year now. They may very well have more than 5 years of life still ahead of them. At the current cost of $17k a month for the two of them, you do the math.


My dads 87, he’s mentally 100% there, physically mostly ok. Mom passed away 2 years ago from Alzheimer’s after 4 years in memory care unit. We moved dad from his home of 50+ years to assisted living home 1 year ago. Got this letter today .. 8% increase, that’s not chump change. My grandma lived till 102. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

What the agreement on “early“ here?

45? 52? 57 1/2? 62?

I had 3 kids “late” in life, age 40/42/44. Got 2 in college, 3rd is high school junior.
I’ll retire from daily job 7/2024 at 62, financial plan to live 95. Wife is teacher 6 years younger, she will work a few more years still. 

I’ll do paid consulting on home theater design and building, volunteer work HfH & local community stuff.
Yea, ride 3-4 times a week also.

To OP: I’ll say “lifestage coach consultant” , live life large each and every day.

I’ve posted this before .. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> Bikes are things. Things don't mean jack $hit.


Personally I am happy that people are choosing not to have kids if they don't want them. There is, however, still a stigma attached to being childless which is unfortunate.

I was an accident between two teens. They married because that's what you did back then. It wasn't the greatest childhood.

My wife's mom didn't want kids. But she had them because that's what you did back then. It wasn't the greatest childhood for my wife.

My son was planned and wanted. I think he would say it was a great childhood.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

tjchad said:


> My current job is one that I do not have to bring home with me- 'cept when I am working from home! Pretty much my whole adult life has been a job I do not bring home with me- USN, then a manufacturing job and now live tech support for custom electronic equipment- both for the same company. Bought our house in SoCal when they were still relatively inexpensive and we bought the max we could afford when we were both making roughly 10 bucks an hour. It is now worth several hundred thousand more than we paid for it. Have enough in the bank to pay it off outright but I like the tax break for now.


Appreciate the share. How are you exceeding the standard deduction in your current situation?
-D


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

mtbdudex said:


> What the agreement on “early“ here?
> 
> 45? 52? 57 1/2? 62?
> 
> ...


The whole "system" is kind of centered around people retiring in their mid 60's, so I'd say "early" would be under 60?

I've tried going with "semi-retired", but that draws a lot of questions too. Most assume ex-military or public service of some sort when I say that, but I'm not.


.


----------



## Franklee (6 mo ago)

The ideal system for generic Americans would be to, as a young male, study hard and work hard to earn a good living. Buy property and invest your money while living frugally. Once you achieve financial independence in your late 20s, early 30s then go court a wife from the pool of 17-18 year olds graduating from high school. Marry the best pick of the litter and have a new baby every 18 months, aiming for 7-10 kids. By this time she's 35 and you're late 40s. You quit work and stay home to educate the kids while your wife, now a mature woman, embarks on her career. Older women have more gravitas so after a few years they move up the executive ladder and start making good money while you finish up with the kids. You're basically done by your mid-fifties while your Mrs is making six figures and being full filled at work. You can kick back and go riding, skiing, surfing since you earned it and she's making great money. And since women live 11-12 years longer than men they can work longer too. Plus they'll be around to take care of you when you're really old and sick.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I've never regretted my choice to not have children. I look around and see what the world is like and what people are like and I feel as though not contributing to the human population was the best contribution I'll ever make.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

SteveF said:


> I've never regretted my choice to not have children. I look around and see what the world is like and what people are like and I feel as though not contributing to the human population was the best contribution I'll ever make.


Same here. Even if the world was some science fiction utopia, we would not want kids. The OP talked about people being jealous or making backhanded compliments about retiring early, we get the same thing about not having kids. Not sure why people care if other people have kids or not but for some reason a lot of them really, really do.


----------



## Doverpro (3 mo ago)

Old people passing on experience knowledge. I'm 65 and still racing mountain bikes. I would say: riding is a lifestyle fitness, balance, a test, and most of all outside in beautiful places. Get away from non-supporters they tear you down.

Live for the journey, fitness keeps me feeling and alive. Now training for next season, don't hang around old people, they talk about their ailments. Know your place. I have found the worst thing you could say in that situation is "when I was your age", I find young people 30 years younger than me colleagues I just have more birthdays.
Equals.
Works and keep working. Pays to keep your mind sharp, my young friends test me all the time feels good. Problems are caused by an inability to be still. Good thread here.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Franklee said:


> The ideal system for generic Americans would be to, as a young male, study hard and work hard to earn a good living. Buy property and invest your money while living frugally. Once you achieve financial independence in your late 20s, early 30s then go court a wife from the pool of 17-18 year olds graduating from high school. Marry the best pick of the litter and have a new baby every 18 months, aiming for 7-10 kids. By this time she's 35 and you're late 40s. You quit work and stay home to educate the kids while your wife, now a mature woman, embarks on her career. Older women have more gravitas so after a few years they move up the executive ladder and start making good money while you finish up with the kids. You're basically done by your mid-fifties while your Mrs is making six figures and being full filled at work. You can kick back and go riding, skiing, surfing since you earned it and she's making great money. And since women live 11-12 years longer than men they can work longer too. Plus they'll be around to take care of you when you're really old and sick.


----------



## Screamin Senior (3 mo ago)

BadgerOne said:


> View attachment 2007172


WOW.... Best made plans of mice and women. There's always a rub. Life is always unpredictable, Anyway you know what you want..as long as you can get it or maybe you cannot "always get what you want and if you try sometime you get what you need" or deserve! The Stones might know.


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

It is Monday AM...10 or so EST. So, I will be 50 in under sixty days....I have already worked three hours today doing jobs that are not my jobs...cleaning glass the movers at a facility broke, in the parking lot, in a handicap spot next to the door. One check in girl called in hung over, two medical assistants did the same. People we interview either do not show up to work, can not pass a drug test and even worse...claim PTSD after just three days and can not handle the stress (wait, that was last week)....yes....I will keep working. Hell, someone has to. We have a freaking Doctor checking in patients at the front desk......yes, I am my grandfather...KIDS!!! LAZY!!!! Now, off to yell at clouds.


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

@BadgerOne 

I struggle to define "_*woman*_".


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Stay at home dad. I do the odd side job, I’ve still got the tools from when I was a car mechanic. If I ever go back to a normal job, it’s gotta be school hours.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Lenny7 said:


> Same here. Even if the world was some science fiction utopia, we would not want kids. The OP talked about people being jealous or making backhanded compliments about retiring early, we get the same thing about not having kids. Not sure why people care if other people have kids or not but for some reason a lot of them really, really do.


Yes it's really annoying. We chose not to have kids simply because we didn't want any. So many people we know didn't either, their first was an accident, and then they default to "best thing that's ever happened to me". It's really annoying to have people tell us there is still time, or tell us we are selfish etc. I've told people that I know I'll never meet again that my wife medically can't have kids, but thanks for being an asshole just to shut them up. I grew up around a horde of nieces and nephews that were almost like kids to me, probably part of the reason I didn't want to go through raising selfish little brats.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nOOky said:


> I grew up around a horde of nieces and nephews that were almost like kids to me, probably part of the reason I didn't want to go through raising selfish little brats.



Only soured adults grow selfish brats.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

nOOky said:


> I've told people that I know I'll never meet again that my wife medically can't have kids


"My wife and I can't have kids because we're genetically too closely related." That should shut people up for awhile.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

On the kid thing....it just never happened for us, and we decided it just wasn't our path vs. investigating why, who was to blame, fertility treatments, or adoption.

From what I hear, the kid shaming doesn't end when you get older, it just turns into grandchild bragging. Probably best to find some childless friends early, and maintain those relationships. Probably also a good idea to develop relationships with younger people (nieces, nephews, church members, bike riding buddies, whatever), to help you out when you get old, and leave your fortune to them.

I've read about how there's a chemical change in the brain when people have kids, both men and women, that makes them believe it's the meaning of life. Just from a survival of the species perspective, it makes sense. I don't doubt that parents really feel and believe procreation is their purpose, but it's just some DNA Jedi mind trick to keep them from killing them when they scream through the night...or for their entire lives.


.


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

Ducman said:


> That's not why people have kids


Well at some time in this **** show we call the human race there will be a need for population control......I don't and never had any desire to have kids and who would want one in today's social media reality T.V. society.....in the animal world they eat there young😁


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

_CJ said:


> On the kid thing....it just never happened for us, and we decided it just wasn't our path vs. investigating why, who was to blame, fertility treatments, or adoption.
> 
> From what I hear, the kid shaming doesn't end when you get older, it just turns into grandchild bragging. Probably best to find some childless friends early, and maintain those relationships. Probably also a good idea to develop relationships with younger people (nieces, nephews, church members, bike riding buddies, whatever), to help you out when you get old, and leave your fortune to them.
> 
> ...


I never believed procreating was my purpose in life or anything. I was a happy bachelor until 34 or so—riding, racing and raising hell. Like anything else, I just think you don't know how it will be until you actually do it. I have never jumped out of a plane, and have no plans to try it, but if I did maybe I would really dig it.

I also have the dual bachelor/married perspective, so I am careful not to push any one way as "The Way." For me it's been great.


----------



## BIGTIMEBALLER (Jul 7, 2020)

Lenny7 said:


> Same here. Even if the world was some science fiction utopia, we would not want kids. The OP talked about people being jealous or making backhanded compliments about retiring early, we get the same thing about not having kids. Not sure why people care if other people have kids or not but for some reason a lot of them really, really do.


It’s not that they care, it’s that the choice is inconsistent with the natural order… And people always have interest in the abnormal. 

Of course that interest leads to unconscious judgement. Judgement that people who choose not to have children are not fulfilling their inherent duty to ensure survival of the species. It’s programmed, they can’t help it.

Same goes for the early retirement. People are interested because it’s unusual. People judge because they are concerned early retirees are not contributing to society for what they consider the normal period of time. In this case it’s not programming, but conditioning.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

_CJ said:


> I've read about how there's a chemical change in the brain when people have kids, both men and women, that makes them believe it's the meaning of life. Just from a survival of the species perspective, it makes sense. I don't doubt that parents really feel and believe procreation is their purpose, but it's just some DNA Jedi mind trick to keep them from killing them when they scream through the night...or for their entire lives.


Interesting concept. I guess that would make sense from a biological perspective, because kids really are parasitic by definition, at least until they're older (hopefully). It's kind of like how kids start to hate their parents and turn into total d**ks when they hit the teen years. There needs to be some impetus for them to want to leave the nest.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jfc so much drama. Have or don't have kids. Retire early. Stop worrying about being judged. Aside from close family no one really cares.


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> jfc so much drama. Have or don't have kids. Retire early. Stop worrying about being judged. Aside from close family no one really cares.


Ah, there it is, the "nobody cares" reply to place yourself above anyone who does.

It's a discussion. If you don't like the discussion, don't enter the discussion. Simple.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Spokey-Doke said:


> It's a discussion. If you don't like the discussion, don't enter the discussion. Simple.



precisely


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> It’s not that they care, it’s that the choice is inconsistent with the natural order… And people always have interest in the abnormal.
> 
> Of course that interest leads to unconscious judgement. Judgement that people who choose not to have children are not fulfilling their inherent duty to ensure survival of the species. It’s programmed, they can’t help it.
> 
> Same goes for the early retirement. People are interested because it’s unusual. People judge because they are concerned early retirees are not contributing to society for what they consider the normal period of time. In this case it’s not programming, but conditioning.


Why in the world would I care about survival of the species? Certain NOT my inherent duty. My only inherent duty is to survive.


----------



## Screamin Senior (3 mo ago)

J.B. Weld said:


> Only soured adults grow selfish brats.


you might have something there!


----------



## Spokey-Doke (Apr 4, 2005)

mike_kelly said:


> Why in the world would I care about survival of the species? Certain NOT my inherent duty. My only inherent duty is to survive.


You don't have to care. A male lion doesn't care. But your respective sex drives make the caring part superfluous.


----------



## Screamin Senior (3 mo ago)

Screamin Senior said:


> you might have something there!


But again, everyone gets what they need. Someone has to pick up that broken glass


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Spokey-Doke said:


> You don't have to care. A male lion doesn't care. But your respective sex drives make the caring part superfluous.


Mother is very persuasive.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> It’s not that they care, it’s that the choice is inconsistent with the natural order… And people always have interest in the abnormal.
> 
> Of course that interest leads to unconscious judgement. Judgement that people who choose not to have children are not fulfilling their inherent duty to ensure survival of the species. It’s programmed, they can’t help it.
> 
> Same goes for the early retirement. People are interested because it’s unusual. People judge because they are concerned early retirees are not contributing to society for what they consider the normal period of time. In this case it’s not programming, but conditioning.


That's it! "I'm the most interesting man in the world".  

Side note: I started working when I was 14, and have paid into "the system" plenty, so that's close to 40 years of "contribution", when the standard in many careers for retirement, _and a pension_, is only 20.

.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> jfc so much drama. Have or don't have kids. Retire early. Stop worrying about being judged. Aside from close family no one really cares.


J.B.Weld is the quiet frowny guy drinking in the corner by himself at a party, LOL


----------



## BIGTIMEBALLER (Jul 7, 2020)

mike_kelly said:


> Why in the world would I care about survival of the species? Certain NOT my inherent duty. My only inherent duty is to survive.


Someone already beat me to it…

Because it’s “inherent”, you don’t have a choice, its subconscious. Your survival instincts are there to ensure you live long enough to reproduce.

There are outliers of course. Usually we later identify them as serial killers.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Spokey-Doke said:


> I never believed procreating was my purpose in life or anything. I was a happy bachelor until 34 or so—riding, racing and raising hell. Like anything else, I just think you don't know how it will be until you actually do it. I have never jumped out of a plane, and have no plans to try it, but if I did maybe I would really dig it.
> 
> I also have the dual bachelor/married perspective, so I am careful not to push any one way as "The Way." For me it's been great.


I firmly believe/d in practicing and trying to procreate, but without having the children. I too was single until I hit 34. Then did my share to raise our 2 children. Despite eventually getting divorced and paying 25% of my pretax income for 10 years, I was still able to retire at 59.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> Someone already beat me to it…
> 
> Because it’s “inherent”, you don’t have a choice, its subconscious. Your survival instincts are there to ensure you live long enough to reproduce.
> 
> There are outliers of course. Usually we later identify them as serial killers.


Maybe you don't have a choice


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> Someone already beat me to it…
> 
> Because it’s “inherent”, you don’t have a choice, its subconscious. Your survival instincts are there to ensure you live long enough to reproduce.
> 
> There are outliers of course. Usually we later identify them as serial killers.




XYY Syndrome.....


----------



## Flow Junkie (3 mo ago)

SteveF said:


> I've never regretted my choice to not have children. I look around and see what the world is like and what people are like and I feel as though not contributing to the human population was the best contribution I'll ever make.


That sounds like a glass half empty rather than a glass half full attitude to me. Sure there are problems in the world, but there always has been if you look into history. The real problem today is that we get far too much bad news broadcast across every device we own and it’s difficult to ignore. I found that focusing on the fun and happy things in life and surrounding myself with positive friends has turned me into a better, happier and therefore healthier human being.
But the absolute best thing is to be a life teacher to my 9yo daughter. Nothing comes even close to it, not even all the sporting and glory memories I’ve had. Only regret, I wish my wife and I met earlier in life so we could have had 3 or 4 kids. Material things don’t compare to the gift of life, ask the rich and famous who missed the kids boat.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Flow Junkie said:


> Sure there are problems in the world, but there always has been if you look into history.


True, but the population is greater than it's ever been and that puts a lot of pressure on both the planet and civilization.


----------



## Flow Junkie (3 mo ago)

Nat said:


> True, but the population is greater than it's ever been and that puts a lot of pressure on both the planet and civilization.


That’s also true.
Maybe a solution to that could be a cap on the amount of children a couple can have.
In the past, wars and disease have caused big culls to the world population and I doubt too many would like history to repeat in that sense.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Flow Junkie said:


> That’s also true.
> Maybe a solution to that could be a cap on the amount of children a couple can have.
> In the past, wars and disease have caused big culls to the world population and I doubt too many would like history to repeat in that sense.


And look at the [email protected] China copped for implementing such a policy. No modern politician is going to suicide over that.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Flow Junkie said:


> Maybe a solution to that could be a cap on the amount of children a couple can have.


Easier said than done, I’m certain.


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

mike_kelly said:


> Mother earth wants everything to reproduce. She doesn't care if you are happy or sad, successful or a failure, intelligent or stupid, as long as you reproduce as much as possible. She would rather everyone be promiscuous so they can reproduce more. It is to the benefit of mother not the individual. I am very happy in my choice to not reproduce.
> It is the only reason I can afford so many bikes


I agree and I reproduced. 80% of my friends are childless and great! This being said, I think you choose a great life. We are bike riders. My childless friends really embrace my child! I couldn't be prouder of talking to my child about why some of my friends chose to have children or did not. Honestly, it's been a fun conversation. And, it's created perspective around why or why we should not choose to breed.


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

_CJ said:


> On the kid thing....it just never happened for us, and we decided it just wasn't our path vs. investigating why, who was to blame, fertility treatments, or adoption.
> 
> From what I hear, the kid shaming doesn't end when you get older, it just turns into grandchild bragging. Probably best to find some childless friends early, and maintain those relationships. Probably also a good idea to develop relationships with younger people (nieces, nephews, church members, bike riding buddies, whatever), to help you out when you get old, and leave your fortune to them.
> 
> ...


Best response yet!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Flow Junkie said:


> That sounds like a glass half empty rather than a glass half full attitude to me. Sure there are problems in the world, but there always has been if you look into history. The real problem today is that we get far too much bad news broadcast across every device we own and it’s difficult to ignore. I found that focusing on the fun and happy things in life and surrounding myself with positive friends has turned me into a better, happier and therefore healthier human being.
> But the absolute best thing is to be a life teacher to my 9yo daughter. Nothing comes even close to it, not even all the sporting and glory memories I’ve had. Only regret, I wish my wife and I met earlier in life so we could have had 3 or 4 kids. Material things don’t compare to the gift of life, ask the rich and famous who missed the kids boat.


Don't overthink my post-it barely scratches the surface of the myriad of reasons that I'm happy to have no kids in my life. The level in my glass suits me very well!  It sounds as though you're content with your life choices, too, so we both win. Yay us!


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

speedygz said:


> And look at the [email protected] China copped for implementing such a policy. No modern politician is going to suicide over that.



And that is a shame. Oddly, the lesser able folks seem to be more able to have kids (that they can not afford). The US Govt has incented people to NOT have a father in the home (with a monthly stipend, check or debit card). Never have I seen the wicked smart folks at the MENSA gathering say "_yep, all nine are ours_"....(and have a total of 18 teeth among them). Most days I am happy I do not have kids...other days, I wonder who is going to wipe my rear in a SNIF. Probably some angry bitter CNA....


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

I think this one has run its course.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

"I think this one has run its course."

Retire this thread......


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

CEB said:


> "I think this one has run its course."
> 
> Retire this thread......


Bah...it's just getting started!


----------



## jimmboness (2 mo ago)

I had a friend that mountain biked until 93, 3 months before he died. I remember I was in my late 30s when I met him. He was in his early 70's he was a leader of the advanced group ride and kicked our asses lol


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Sanchofula said:


> I’d far rather work longer than be without children, a long life without family is a long lonely life…


My wife and I are fortunate to have the best of both worlds. Dual income, a healthy retirement account, no kids that we're responsible for, and a healthy number of nieces and nephews we love to death.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I retired at 59. I tell people I'm a lawyer. Which I am and have an active bar membership if they want to check. What I don't tell them is I have a specialty niche that is so obscure it would be near impossible for me to find work even if I wanted it.


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

Xylx said:


> I have a specialty niche that is so obscure it would be near impossible for me to find work even if I wanted it.


Nice, if you said that exact same thing while drunk at a bar...well...we would just assume you were a drunk at a bar (Al Bundy style).


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

"I rob banks."


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Its snowing where I live this morning.  Now I can tell people I shovel snow for a living.


----------



## mbrick (Mar 11, 2011)

uintah said:


> I think this one has run its course.


I don't think it has surpassed the dropper post thread yet, has it?


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

mbrick said:


> I don't think it has surpassed the dropper post thread yet, has it?


Needs another 400-ish posts ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> The primary purpose of life is to reproduce. Those people are not going to tell you their most intimate regrets in life. I guarantee you they question or will at some point question/regret not creating life… the most amazing miracle in the universe.
> 
> My wife and I chose to stop at 2 children. I often wish we would have had 4 or 5. But you make stupid decisions and choices when you are young. This one though… you can’t correct.


Good grief....


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> It’s not that they care, it’s that the choice is inconsistent with the natural order… And people always have interest in the abnormal.
> 
> Of course that interest leads to unconscious judgement. Judgement that people who choose not to have children are not fulfilling their inherent duty to ensure survival of the species. It’s programmed, they can’t help it.
> 
> Same goes for the early retirement. People are interested because it’s unusual. People judge because they are concerned early retirees are not contributing to society for what they consider the normal period of time. In this case it’s not programming, but conditioning.


Again.... good grief. 


Spokey-Doke said:


> Ah, there it is, the "nobody cares" reply to place yourself above anyone who does.
> 
> It's a discussion. If you don't like the discussion, don't enter the discussion. Simple.


Or you could ask yourself why you feel so personally invested in how others choose to live their lives.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

jimmboness said:


> I had a friend that mountain biked until 93, 3 months before he died. I remember I was in my late 30s when I met him. He was in his early 70's he was a leader of the advanced group ride and kicked our asses lol


My main ski buddy Norm will be 78 this year, and still matches my 54 year old body turn for turn. Except in the bumps, where he smokes me because he's on skis and I'm on board. When I grow up I want to be like Norm.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

I could have gone either way regarding having children. Ended up having 2 wonderful daughters. (_Grown, and on their own_.) Reflecting on the experience, I am glad I did have the experience in my lifetime. I'll tell you all, that having children was much more challenging than staying in shape and riding bicycles as my primary sport/activity. Luckily they both turned out to beat the odds regarding all the things that can go wrong raising children these days. One of them even dabbles in the sport of cycling. Simply amazing, considering our society and couch potato lifestyle choices for the young these days.


----------



## Flow Junkie (3 mo ago)

speedygz said:


> And look at the [email protected] China copped for implementing such a policy. No modern politician is going to suicide over that.
> [/QUOTE
> And your solution ??


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

To loosley quote George Carlin, Mother Earth will look after herself quite nicely. Ask the dinosaurs what they could have done to make a difference.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

On the topic of having children, or not, and the suggestion that the earth is overpopulated, I present this fun fact:

"
*The whole world's population could fit in the state of Texas...Amazing as it may seem, the entire population of the world can be housed in the U.S. state of Texas — and very comfortably indeed, with each person enjoying a living far in excess of that now available to all but the most wealthy.

Consider these facts: The land area of Texas is some 262,000 square miles* and current UN estimates of the world's population (for 12 October 1999) are about 6 billion.** By converting square miles to square feet — remember to multiply by 5,280 feet per mile twice — and dividing by the world's population, one readily finds that there are more than 1,217 square feet per capita.

A family of 5 would thus occupy more than 6,085 square feet of living space. Even in Texas, that's a mansion."*


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

_CJ said:


> On the topic of having children, or not, and the suggestion that the earth is overpopulated, I present this fun fact:
> 
> "
> *The whole world's population could fit in the state of Texas...Amazing as it may seem, the entire population of the world can be housed in the U.S. state of Texas — and very comfortably indeed, with each person enjoying a living far in excess of that now available to all but the most wealthy.
> ...


That’s some funny math there. What’s the source of the quote?

How does the area of Texas compare to that of India? Shove the population of India into Texas then add everyone else.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

speedygz said:


> To loosley quote George Carlin, Mother Earth will look after herself quite nicely. Ask the dinosaurs what they could have done to make a difference.


No doubt mother earth will look after herself quite nicely, eventually she will shake off the human population like a dog shakes off fleas.



_CJ said:


> On the topic of having children, or not, and the suggestion that the earth is overpopulated, I present this fun fact:



Fun fact-



> *69% average decline in wildlife populations since 1970, says new WWF report*


The human species is not an island.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

_CJ said:


> "*The whole world's population could fit in the state of Texas..."*


By that logic they'd be even more comfortable on the surface of the moon. So breed away!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> The human species is not an island.


But it could be....the island of Texas. Then the rest of the earth could be returned to the wild.  

Is the earth overpopulated? No. Do we do a horrible job of living in balance with nature? Unquestionably, yes, but we don't have to.


.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> But it could be....the island of Texas. Then the rest of the earth could be returned to the wild.


No, we would still have to mine the rest of the world to feed the overcrowded human population living in Texas. 

You're right that the world isn't overpopulated, just disproportionally populated with humans.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

_CJ said:


> On the topic of having children, or not, and the suggestion that the earth is overpopulated, I present this fun fact:
> 
> "
> *The whole world's population could fit in the state of Texas...Amazing as it may seem, the entire population of the world can be housed in the U.S. state of Texas — and very comfortably indeed, with each person enjoying a living far in excess of that now available to all but the most wealthy.
> ...


Makes me wonder if he is "one of them" See my previous post...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

_CJ said:


> On the topic of having children, or not, and the suggestion that the earth is overpopulated, I present this fun fact:
> 
> "
> *The whole world's population could fit in the state of Texas...Amazing as it may seem, the entire population of the world can be housed in the U.S. state of Texas — and very comfortably indeed, with each person enjoying a living far in excess of that now available to all but the most wealthy.
> ...


Please don't spout this rubbish.

Your ignored literally EVERYTHING, like food for example.

It takes acres and acres to support each individual and in much of the world, it could literlaly take 100 square miles to have enough fresh water for a single human being.

You also are ignoring, you know animals.

This was so dumb to even post.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty sure the world's population can fit inside Mar-a-lago. 

It's true if you do the math!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> Please don't spout this rubbish.
> 
> Your ignored literally EVERYTHING, like food for example.


and water


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nat said:


> and water


and pollution...


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> Please don't spout this rubbish.
> 
> Your ignored literally EVERYTHING, like food for example.
> 
> ...


He said the world population could be housed in TX. And it can with the population density of that of NYC. Resources would have to come from outside of TX just like they do in NYC


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ducman said:


> He said the world population could be housed in TX. And it can with the population density of that of NYC. Resources would have to come from outside of TX just like they do in NYC



Would there be any businesses in this theoretical Texan utopia? Any parks?


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Would there be any businesses in this theoretical Texan utopia? Any parks?


Are there any parks and business in NYC?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Here's another one for your entertainment:

"The world's total population is more than 7.5 billion, which obviously sounds massive. However, it might feel a little more manageable once you learn that *if every single one of those people stood shoulder-to-shoulder, they could all fit within the 500 square miles of Los Angeles*, according to National Geographic "


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> Here's another one for your entertainment:
> 
> "The world's total population is more than 7.5 billion, which obviously sounds massive. However, it might feel a little more manageable once you learn that *if every single one of those people stood shoulder-to-shoulder, they could all fit within the 500 square miles of Los Angeles*, according to National Geographic "




Entertaining but how is that possibly relevant to human overpopulation?


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

_CJ said:


> On the topic of having children, or not, and the suggestion that the earth is overpopulated, I present this fun fact:
> 
> "
> *The whole world's population could fit in the state of Texas...Amazing as it may seem, the entire population of the world can be housed in the U.S. state of Texas — and very comfortably indeed, with each person enjoying a living far in excess of that now available to all but the most wealthy.
> ...


Sometimes it feels like the world is moving to Texas. According to the U.S. census, over 500,000 move to Texas each year. On average, 300 people move to north Texas (Dallas / Fort Worth) alone every day. That's over 100,000 just in DFW. These figures, by the way, does not include the over 100,000 illegal immigrants crossing the boarder each day. That adds another 1.2+ million people a year!

Yeah, before long, the world will be in Texas.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Entertaining but how is that possibly relevant to human overpopulation?


Oh, yer just hung up on luxuries like being able to turn around without bumping someone and not sharing a communal urinal which doubles as a standing bed. Princess.

On a related note: I've never met anyone who willingly (wanted to) move to Texas but according to this thread they exist in numbers. Go figure!


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

fredcook said:


> Sometimes it feels like the world is moving to Texas. According to the U.S. census, over 500,000 move to Texas each year. On average, 300 people move to north Texas (Dallas / Fort Worth) alone every day. That's over 100,000 just in DFW. These figures, by the way, does not include the over 100,000 illegal immigrants crossing the boarder each day. That adds another 1.2+ million people a year!
> 
> Yeah, before long, the world will be in Texas.


Texas was recently #2 for people moving out of it a well.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ducman said:


> He said the world population could be housed in TX. And it can with the population density of that of NYC. Resources would have to come from outside of TX just like they do in NYC


He saying the world isn't over populated just because we can fit everyone in Texas. It is over populated because of the strain and stress people put on goods and services, infrastructure, pollution, etc... nothing to do with fitting people places. We have trouble providing for what we have now. We don't need more.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> No doubt mother earth will look after herself quite nicely, eventually she will shake off the human population like a dog shakes off fleas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because change, death, and the end of species is inevitable, doesn't mean one should sh!t in their own nest though. Have a bit of respect, and pride in where/how you live. Don't be wasteful, and make a bit of an effort to be economical with our finite resources. Just the waste generated from packaging common, everyday items that don't even really need it, is mind boggling.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Lenny7 said:


> He saying the world isn't over populated just because we can fit everyone in Texas. It is over populated because of the strain and stress people put on goods and services, infrastructure, pollution, etc... nothing to do with fitting people places. We have trouble providing for what we have now. We don't need more.


It was just a fun fact. A lot of people getting quite angry over a fun fact.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

speedygz said:


> Just because change, death, and the end of species is inevitable, doesn't mean one should sh!t in their own nest though.



For sure. Better to **** in someone else's nest instead.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ducman said:


> It was just a fun fact. A lot of people getting quite angry over a fun fact.




Yeah I'm sure old CJ just randomly posted those fun facts. No relation to the prior context at all 🙃


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah I'm sure old CJ just randomly posted those fun facts. No relation to the prior context at all 🙃


Of course there was a relationship, a discussion on world population, then you and the rest went off the rails with resources, animals, parks and business. Y'all get way too angry over something that can't possibly happen.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ducman said:


> Of course there was a relationship, a discussion on world population, then you and the rest went off the rails with resources, animals, parks and business. Y'all get way too angry over something that can't possibly happen.




I'm not angry in the slightest. I was only pointing out that those analogies (often used in human population debates) are irrelevant and dumb.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm not angry in the slightest. I was only pointing out that those analogies (often used in human population debates) are irrelevant and dumb.


Man, I could debate this all day, but not really relevant to the topic. It was just a "fun fact" related to the prior discussion of having kids. Didn't expect so many people to get triggered by it.


.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

_CJ said:


> Didn't expect so many people to get triggered by it.


Triggered 😆. Is that what you call it when you don't get the response you were hoping for?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

fredcook said:


> Sometimes it feels like the world is moving to Texas. According to the U.S. census, over 500,000 move to Texas each year. On average, 300 people move to north Texas (Dallas / Fort Worth) alone every day. That's over 100,000 just in DFW. These figures, by the way, does not include the over 100,000 illegal immigrants crossing the boarder each day. That adds another 1.2+ million people a year!
> 
> Yeah, before long, the world will be in Texas.


Feel free! Fine by us northerners.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

fredcook said:


> Sometimes it feels like the world is moving to Texas. According to the U.S. census, over 500,000 move to Texas each year. On average, 300 people move to north Texas (Dallas / Fort Worth) alone every day. That's over 100,000 just in DFW. These figures, by the way, does not include the over 100,000 illegal immigrants crossing the boarder each day. That adds another 1.2+ million people a year!
> 
> Yeah, before long, the world will be in Texas.


You need to post apples and apple numbers, not apples and oranges. 100,000 illegal immigrants crossing the boarder each day is the estimated total crossing into the US southwestern border each day. (_More like 115,000 per day._) Crossing into Texas is 7000 to 8000 per day. (_About 80% are apprehended and returned to Mexico, plus, many of the daily crosser are repeat offenders_.)
Also you need to tell that other half of the story that around 400,000 people moved out of Texas while 500,000 were moving in.

Texas has been seeing about a 1% to 2% growth rate in the past few years, but several metro areas are the fastest growing in the USA, but this shift is also due to counties in Texas losing population and moving to other counties.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

TiJoe said:


> You need to post apples and apple numbers, not apples and oranges. 100,000 illegal immigrants crossing the boarder each day is the estimated total crossing into the US southwestern border each day. (_More like 115,000 per day._) Crossing into Texas is 7000 to 8000 per day. (_About 80% are apprehended and returned to Mexico, plus, many of the daily crosser are repeat offenders_.)
> Also you need to tell that other half of the story that around 400,000 people moved out of Texas while 500,000 were moving in.
> 
> Texas has been seeing about a 1% to 2% growth rate in the past few years, but several metro areas are the fastest growing in the USA, but this shift is also due to counties in Texas losing population and moving to other counties.
> ...


The graph showing Loving County Texas has having the fastest decline in population is hilarious! a 10% decline. Have you been to Loving County? It has a population of 57. Not 57 thousand. Not 57 hundred. But 57. So a 10% decline means 5 people. Looks more drastic in a graph showing percentage. Graphs are fun.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Texas is turning into an even more authoritarian hellhole. And it's way too flat and humid!


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Poor Oliver Loving is probably turning in his grave over the huge population decline in Loving county. 
667 square miles of almost flat mtn. bike riding bliss, or road riding on the one paved road, (302) and lots of flat gravel road accessing all the Shell oil wells.
Refilling ones water bottles could be a challenge. Or perhaps one could say they retired in a Loving county.

If I lived there, I would be worried about all the immigrants crossing south from that other foreign country called "New Mexico"


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It only took fifteen pages to go sideways 🤣


----------



## R3aPerCr3W (11 mo ago)

wayold said:


> If I'd wanted kids I would have adopted (and some of my best friends did just that). I never had such a sense of my innate greatness that I felt the Earth needed more of my DNA running around.
> 
> That said, I recognize that the child free life I enjoy now may be harder/lonelier when I'm old and infirm, but it's a fundamental tradeoff I've chosen in my life and I'm comfortable with the implications.


No one to take care when one is already not able and old ...


----------



## BALE (Oct 10, 2019)

I got out of the rat race at age 45 and tell people “semi-retired”. Who cares what people think. Folks will look at you sideways because either they are jealous or have the typical work-until-you-die mentality. I don’t get bored, but when I do, I post on MTBR


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

BIGTIMEBALLER said:


> I guarantee you they question or will at some point question/regret not creating life… the most amazing miracle in the universe.


These kind of comments crack me up.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Lenny7 said:


> These kind of comments crack me up.


On one hand: "OMG too many people are having kids! Chaos! Overpopulation! This is a serious decision and should only be undertaken by people willing to be responsible!!!"

A: "You know? You're right. I don't think parenthood is for me" 

Then: "Wut? You're going to regret that choice! multiply multiply multiply"

Good grief.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Carl Mega said:


> On one hand: "OMG too many people are having kids! Chaos! Overpopulation! This is a serious decision and should only be undertaken by people willing to be responsible!!!"
> 
> A: "You know? You're right. I don't think parenthood is for me"
> 
> ...


So true. "I hate people!" "It's too crowded!" "When are you gonna have kids?"


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Lenny7 said:


> These kind of comments crack me up.


Seriously! Good grief I love my nieces and nephews but the best thing about them is I get to interact with them on my terms. In the meantime I can devote my attention to giving rescue animals the absolute best years of their lives. And call me selfish but the money I don't spend raising kids goes a long way towards pursuing my interests. 

Oh, and I'd be hard pressed to come up with anything you can do for the planet that is as beneficial as not procreating. It's hilarious indeed when people are convinced that I'm going to wake up some day and have a huge change of heart over the way I lived. Good grief.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I sure don't regret having no kids! Funny how some folks assume their choices are the only or best choices simply because they liked the results.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

SteveF said:


> I sure don't regret having no kids! Funny how some folks assume their choices are the only or best choices simply because they liked the results.


And from some, not all, it feels like a misery loves company kind of vibe too.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

CEB said:


> "I think this one has run its course."
> 
> Retire this thread......


Just wait till this thread has some babies

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## eDirt (2 mo ago)

I “retired” at 51 but own a sheep farm so just tell people I raise sheep. That’s usually enough to make them look at me like I’ve got three eyes.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

eDirt said:


> I “retired” at 51 but own a sheep farm so just tell people I raise sheep. That’s usually enough to make them look at me like I’ve got three eyes.


Wonder how they would look at you if they saw your Wellies by the back door.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I just tell them I'm taking a gap decade.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I might say i do not talk about work, i do not focus on work.
Than i introduce what i enjoy, nature, the outdoors.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

TiJoe said:


> If I lived there, I would be worried about all the immigrants crossing south from that other foreign country called "New Mexico"
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007996
> ...


In actuality, Texans are regularly crossing our border (NM) to access our legal weed, and mountainous terrain, among other things I can't mention here... I've met many Texans (and Oklahomans) who drove 17+ hours straight to ski at Taos. So many Camo jackets on the slopes!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

mlx john said:


> In actuality, Texans are regularly crossing our border (NM) to access our legal weed, and mountainous terrain, among other things I can't mention here... I've met many Texans (and Oklahomans) who drove 17+ hours straight to ski at Taos. So many Camo jackets on the slopes!


Build the wall!!!


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

mlx john said:


> In actuality, Texans are regularly crossing our border (NM) to access our legal weed, and mountainous terrain, among other things I can't mention here... I've met many Texans (and Oklahomans) who drove 17+ hours straight to ski at Taos. So many Camo jackets on the slopes!


I lived in Albuquerque for 4 years. "The land of Manana" I used to bike down in Ruidoso area. That foreign country called New Mexico, aught to sell Ruidoso to Texas. Them "Texans" Y'all-all have taken over the area anyways.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

mlx john said:


> In actuality, Texans are regularly crossing our border (NM) to access our legal weed, and mountainous terrain, among other things I can't mention here... I've met many Texans (and Oklahomans) who drove 17+ hours straight to ski at Taos. So many Camo jackets on the slopes!


The first time I rode Taos the locals warned me to steer clear of the "Bubba lift". Dallas Cowboys jackets, dusters, and cowboy hats top to bottom.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

TiJoe said:


> I lived in Albuquerque for 4 years. "The land of Manana" I used to bike down in Ruidoso area. That foreign country called New Mexico, aught to sell Ruidoso to Texas. Them "Texans" Y'all-all have taken over the area anyways.


We're contemplating retiring in Angel Fire but I'm afraid it too might as well be Texas at this point.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Horseshoe said:


> We're contemplating retiring in Angel Fire but I'm afraid it too might as well be Texas at this point.


That'd be Red River. Angel Fire is still very Nuevo Mexico


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

mlx john said:


> That'd be Red River. Angel Fire is still very Nuevo Mexico


That's good to know! I only spent one weekend there and couldn't quite get the feel of it. We have a ton of friends in SF and would like to stay close to them but I'd really like to be closer to all the trails and in a bit more of a smaller resort town.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Horseshoe said:


> That's good to know! I only spent one weekend there and couldn't quite get the feel of it. We have a ton of friends in SF and would like to stay close to them but I'd really like to be closer to all the trails and in a bit more of a smaller resort town.


You want to retire to a resort town?

Umm, you may want to think real hard in that choice.

Resort towns don’t typically make for good places to retire, for many reasons.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Sanchofula said:


> You want to retire to a resort town?
> 
> Umm, you may want to think real hard in that choice.
> 
> Resort towns don’t typically make for good places to retire, for many reasons.


That's probably true for most people, but I can't say that I live my life like most people either. I spent many years living the life of a ski bum in Big Bear before coming off the mountain to make someting more of my life. I have, and as I start thinking what comes next I'm ready for more of that lifestyle. Knowing that I would have world class mountain biking practically out the door, and world class snowboarding less than an hour away in Taos... all within a couple hours of my social circle, this makes a lot of sense and I can work around the downsides. I can either live where it is convenient as I have the past 25 years, or live where I want to be which I haven't done since my early 20s. Having done both I think I know the right direction to go. For me, anyway.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I got asked a lot at Thanksgiving. One relative asked if I spend my day drinking and getting stoned on the couch. So I told him my daily schedule; first hour of the day online music theory classes. Then breakfast followed by riding up (and down) our local mountain. A brief rest and lunch then followed by 1.5 hours of tennis. Then I'll usually work on our fixer upper for a couple hours before dinner. He's the typical high school athelete now mid 50s whose idea of exercise is getting in and out of the golf cart but still thinks he's a high school jock. I asked him if he has an open day if he'd like to join me to see what it's like, that seemed to make him uncomfortable lol. The problem is a lot of people put no effort at all into developing interests (or staying in shape) during their working years, for them the concept of enjoying retirement is unfathomable.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Ft.Rock said:


> I got asked a lot at Thanksgiving. One relative asked if I spend my day drinking and getting stoned on the couch. So I told him my daily schedule; first hour of the day online music theory classes. Then breakfast followed by riding up (and down) our local mountain. A brief rest and lunch then followed by 1.5 hours of tennis. Then I'll usually work on our fixer upper for a couple hours before dinner. He's the typical high school athelete now mid 50s whose idea of exercise is getting in and out of the golf cart but still thinks he's a high school jock. I asked him if he has an open day if he'd like to join me to see what it's like, that seemed to make him uncomfortable lol. The problem is a lot of people put no effort at all into developing interests (or staying in shape) during their working years, for them the concept of enjoying retirement is unfathomable.


Ha! Golf is not exercise. If it is, so is billiards.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

mlx john said:


> Texas is turning into an even more authoritarian hellhole. And it's way too flat and humid!


I guess that’s one more person that won’t be moving to Texas. Whew


----------

